# Amazon author pages like-fest!



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I heard from a very knowledgeable writer once your author page has 40 likes, Amazon gives it a boost in the algorithms. Whether it's true or not, I figure it can't hurt.

So, let's have a like-fest 

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Shannon-Esposito/e/B005CQTDMS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Post yours!


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Done.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Brenda-J-Carlton/e/B002Z88XVS/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351892537&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Done and done.

Here's my two pen names:

http://www.amazon.com/David-Adams/e/B006S1GSXI
http://www.amazon.com/Alica-Knight/e/B007FR2E4G


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Like the commercial says:

"It's only weird if it doesn't work" 

http://www.amazon.com/Dave-King/e/B005CEGUDK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

well i haven't seen much of a boost, but I'm willing. liked y'all. here's mine

http://www.amazon.com/Thea-Atkinson/e/B0046DIT0U/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!

http://www.amazon.com/Raquel-Lyon/e/B004HTX50M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

> I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!


Now you have 1


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Geepers, this is like NOT joining the office lotto pool...

http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Reher/e/B008ZVKCUY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Hell, why not. Here is my link. I think I have 2 likes...

http://www.amazon.com/Jason-L.-McPherson/e/B008SIPHQS/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

brendajcarlton said:


> Now you have 1


Yay, go me. I feel so loved.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I just updated mine with a picture of a tiger and a cobra!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005KN730W


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

JerriLincoln said:


> I just updated mine with a picture of a tiger and a cobra!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005KN730W


Awesome.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm game. http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005FW8BZE

Thanks


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

I really have no idea where my first two votes came from but let's go for it!

http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Salisbury/e/B002SKM78S


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in: http://www.amazon.com/J.-A.-Huss/e/B009BNUTTO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I got everyone above me so far!


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 12 "likes" on my author page, so anyone who adds to it, I hope is not superstitious.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003MR9BMG

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

I'll play!

http://www.amazon.com/Mallory-Moutinho/e/B0091P5CUI/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1351896165&sr=8-1

Now I'm off to like everyone else's.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

par2323 said:


> I have 12 "likes" on my author page, so anyone who adds to it, I hope is not superstitious.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003MR9BMG
> 
> Patricia Rockwell


**** I missed it! I was 15.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Ooops, in my mad dash of liking I liked myself...although, I guess I probably should like myself.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I _Like_ the idea&#8230;

Got a few and here is mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Brian-Spangler/e/B0073FFNDY


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's mine! http://www.amazon.com/Romantic-Mystery-Graves-Series-ebook/dp/B009XU68FE/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1351896951&sr=8-28&keywords=liliana+hart

And the OP is right. Likes do make a difference in the algorithms. Dan Slater from Amazon confirmed this at the NINC conference this past weekend. The more you have the better. He said it works the same for reviews and tags, and even your 1 star reviews boost your ranking in the algorithms because it's all about exposure and people staying on your pages.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Lilliana, you need to add your Author Central page to the thread, not one of your books' threads 

BTW, I'm caught up! And thanks for the LIKES! Wooters!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't hurt.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up. Here's mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Wells/e/B004OTOAWC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1#/ref=la_B004OTOAWC_rf_p_n_feature_browse-b_2?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB004OTOAWC%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1351933126&rnid=618072011


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Lilliana, you need to add your Author Central page to the thread, not one of your books' threads
> 
> BTW, I'm caught up! And thanks for the LIKES! Wooters!


I have a lot of books. I was trying to keep you from getting carpal tunnel


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Shannon, I stopped by and liked your page.
https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/home?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

David


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry, here is a better link:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001K7XAVI


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

LilianaHart said:


> I have a lot of books. I was trying to keep you from getting carpal tunnel


Hi Liliana, I think this is the link Feenix was referring. http://www.amazon.com/Liliana-Hart/e/B0054R73IQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got a few likes on my book page, but none on my author page! Let's fix that! 

http://www.amazon.com/Hildred-Billings/e/B009GF04YM


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I went through and did everyone who's posted so far.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Off to bed now, so just bookmarking here, then I know where I've liked up to.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up till here.


----------



## Peter Salisbury (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for starting the thread Shannon and thank you for all the Likes everyone.

Liked all links up to here. Y'all have such impressive Author Pages, I had to re-write my biography!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've caught up liking everyone up to this point. Here's mine if you'll do me the favor:

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I'm embarrassed to say there's only 2 existing likes on mine so far. Must be a record


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I liked everyone so far.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/l/B005F04ZJW


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Up to here.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I"m in. 
http://www.amazon.com/Diana-Bocco/e/B007JJCR8S/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Off to "like" the pages above me!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

I'm in! So many "likes!" I've asked readers to "like" individual book pages, but didn't know about the "like" on the author page...

http://www.amazon.com/Sara-Rosett/e/B001IXRPSS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My page is here: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004MKHXT0

Went hrough and liked other pages.

Cora, do you translate into German?


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

New here. Hope I do this right. I've been through the thread and liked everyone's page up to now. Mine is:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004QWA12A

Thanks.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Andrew Biss said:


> I've caught up liking everyone up to this point. Here's mine if you'll do me the favor:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say there's only 2 existing likes on mine so far. Must be a record


I had 0


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't even know about that you could "like" an author. I've liked everyone so far in the thread. Here's mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Kimelman/e/B004YG4PPC/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351905593&sr=1-2-ent

It was fun reading the bios. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent idea! All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up again.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Great idea! *likes all the links like a madwoman*

And here is mine

http://www.amazon.com/C.E.-Kilgore/e/B009Z4QKMO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks in advance for anyone willing


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Wow! What a difference a few minutes makes. Thanks for the likes! All caught up, too.


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Valerie-Gillen/e/B0073B7DQ8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Onedayatatime (Oct 14, 2012)

I've liked everyone up to here.

Please like me: http://www.amazon.com/Suzi-Case/e/B006GHCAMC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks!


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Phil-Stern/e/B0056W4OQ8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I'm Liking everybody. That's the kind of guy I am.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in!

http://amazon.com/author/catedean 

I've liked everyone up to here, and will keep checking back. Thanks for liking meeeeeeeee. 

~Cate


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> Ooops, in my mad dash of liking I liked myself...although, I guess I probably should like myself.


This actually made me laugh (considering that "LOL" is generally hyperbole), especially since, after I read your comment, I looked at your avatar, which has a bit of a thoughtful look...
Things that make you go hmmmm....


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey can everyone like me. I've went down the list and liked everyone's Author page. 
http://www.amazon.com/Samantha-Fury/e/B00418GSVC/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

I've liked everybody up to here.  Thanks for reciprocating!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Great idea!! I have already been through from page 1 to 'like' everyone who listed their page.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Sarra-Cannon/e/B004QET41M


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up to here.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I'm in! I liked everyone up to here. Appreciate everyone who likes me! 

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Cherise-Kelley/e/B009477BMA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1[/url]


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I've liked everyone in the thread up to this point. Whoever likes my page next... will be my first, as I stand at zero.

http://www.amazon.com/Shawn-Inmon/e/B0096B3UME/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Robert Brumm (Jul 17, 2012)

My turn!

http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Brumm/e/B005GGJU4A


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, what a response! Caught up to here.

Here's mine again. Thanks for all the likes!
http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## lungtastic (May 23, 2011)

What a good idea, I honestly didn't know the author pages could be "liked". I liked everyone up until now, here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Abigail-Boyd/e/B00516875S/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351913473&sr=8-2-ent Thanks for this!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll play! If it's any help at all, I could use it! http://www.amazon.com/Laura-Rae-Amos/e/B008PDBXJ6

I just got through the first three pages here.


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been Liking everybody.

I've never paid a moment's attention to this stuff, but now I notice The Bull Years is at 97 Likes. Is hitting 100 some kind of threshold that unlocks bounties from Amazon? And if anybody wants to help me get there, feel free.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I didn't realize until I saw this thread that author pages could be liked. I went through the thread to support my fellow writers; any help for my own author page would be greatly appreciated (I'm starting with zero!):

*http://www.amazon.com/Ian-Lamont/e/B008ZCWUL2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1*

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Went through the list...I imagine I'm going to get the flu from all the contact. 

Mine, be gentle, I've apparently never done this: http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Raley/e/B0051U9EWE


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Liked everyone to this point.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

Has anyone thought about whether or not Amazon is going to compare accounts that click "like" on other pages to the accounts that have "liked" theirs?

They figured it out with tag exchanges. They're deleting reviews based on some draconian algorithm and seem to care less about collateral damage to legitimate reviews. In the light of that, is this really a good idea?


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd love to participate. I've liked everyone so far and will come back for later posters.

My page is: http://www.amazon.com/Juliet-Moore/e/B005WFR74K/


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Liking away! 

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

John Daulton said:


> Has anyone thought about whether or not Amazon is going to compare accounts that click "like" on other pages to the accounts that have "liked" theirs?
> 
> They figured it out with tag exchanges. They're deleting reviews based on some draconian algorithm and seem to care less about collateral damage to legitimate reviews. In the light of that, is this really a good idea?


Good question.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

All caught up!

Apparently, my 'like' button has never been clicked. Be gentle? 

http://www.amazon.com/R.A.-Hobbs/e/B00920XGCS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I've caught up with all the new ones.
Here's mine again. http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Wells/e/B004OTOAWC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1#/ref=la_B004OTOAWC_rf_p_n_feature_browse-b_2?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB004OTOAWC%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1351933126&rnid=618072011


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> All caught up!
> 
> Apparently, my 'like' button has never been clicked. Be gentle?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/R.A.-Hobbs/e/B00920XGCS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


Consider it clicked.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, Donald! You've been there for all my firsts! lol


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Thanks, Donald! You've been there for all my firsts! lol


Well, not quite all.


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Ooohhh...me too?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Shaming-of-Jess-ebook/dp/B007HH86UU/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1351936488&sr=1-1&keywords=shaming+of+jess


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness! This has been a busy old thread whilst I've been asleep! I shall make my morning cuppa and get catch-up clicking.


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

Here goes nothing.

http://www.amazon.com/Wando-Wande/e/B0073SLIMG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Phew. That was a busy few minutes. I have to say, it's great to see what some of you actually look like!



John Daulton said:


> Has anyone thought about whether or not Amazon is going to compare accounts that click "like" on other pages to the accounts that have "liked" theirs?
> 
> They figured it out with tag exchanges. They're deleting reviews based on some draconian algorithm and seem to care less about collateral damage to legitimate reviews. In the light of that, is this really a good idea?


I don't think Amazon will take away reviews just because we've exchanged a few likes. And if they take away the likes, well I had none to start with so I've not lost anything.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm clicking on your likes this morning. Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4
Oh-oh, did I mention I'm technologically challenged? How do I make this into a link?


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up to here! Woot!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## Barrymore Tebbs (Feb 19, 2012)

My turn!

http://www.amazon.com/Barrymore-Tebbs/e/B006HSZF4K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

What a great idea! I've only got 1 like so far 

Here's my page http://www.amazon.com/Carrie-Cox/e/B009TAQ93E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I have liked everyone else


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Grabbed a few more this morning.

http://www.amazon.com/Brian-Spangler/e/B0073FFNDY


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Caught up to here.

Here is my link for new people just joining: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005FW8BZE

Thank you.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Nearly all caught up!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Caught up to here. My link again: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Apparently, my link earlier wasn't working, so here's a fresh one:

http://www.amazon.com/Phil-Stern/e/B0056W4OQ8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

clicky party! *ahem* Caught up to here now.

http://www.amazon.com/C.E.-Kilgore/e/B009Z4QKMO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

This is fun.. learning more about all of you in the process too hah


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy to be a part of this noble venture.

In other words, clicky-clicky.

http://www.amazon.com/Stuart-Jaffe/e/B0056QA152/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351949349&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

And now I am caught up. Between snacking and coffee, that took longer than expected! 

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> I was your first like, Cherise! Woohoo!


  Thanks!

And, I'm caught up to here with the likes of all of you!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Do I still have a Like button on my page? One author viewed my page and it wasn't there; just wondering if it's a glitch or still invisible to others. I can see it at my end.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Ooh, wish I'd seen this before. Here's mine. And now to work my way through these. 

http://www.amazon.com/Saul-Tanpepper/e/B005KMQNK4


----------



## akirimpress (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's Mine

http://www.amazon.com/Rod-Cornelius/e/B009HL72TA/ref=la_B009HL72TA_rf_p_n_feature_browse-b_1?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB009HL72TA%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1351954789&rnid=618072011

Liking in Process!


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll join, here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B0054XXL36

Off to like the rest of you...

Tallulah


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Caught up to here.  I enjoyed reading all the bios.  I feel like now I know many of the posters.


----------



## TPiperbrook (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's mine. I'm returning the favor right now! 

http://www.amazon.com/T.W.-Piperbrook/e/B009VEGSIY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's mine. I'm off to "like". http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003H8CMBW


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Bookmarking so I know I am caught up to here.  Enjoyed reading everyone's bios. We're a creative bunch!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Shannon - I live in Fl. on the Gulf Coast too! Maybe we can meet up for a write in or a cup of coffee.

Rlyon you went from zero to 43 likes! Must be working. 

Both Daves' I've gotten you before...

Still going through and liking all the rest. Through page 1. Working on page two. Noticed even those with zero like to start are over the forty mark and some like DDark and Lillian are close to triple digits. I had no idea there was a "like" button on the author page. I thought it was just on the books.


----------



## AndreaGoodson (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are the links to my Kindle book. I am so very new at this and any likes and help will be very much appreciated!!! I will go through and check out everybody elses books too! Thanks! 

http://www.amazon.com/Riverbend-The-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B009NTI3RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350495778&sr=8-1&keywords=riverbend+andrea+goodson


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> I've caught up liking everyone up to this point. Here's mine if you'll do me the favor:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say there's only 2 existing likes on mine so far. Must be a record


I just put you at 39...


----------



## AndreaGoodson (Nov 3, 2012)

AndreaGoodson said:


> Here are the links to my Kindle book. I am so very new at this and any likes and help will be very much appreciated!!! I will go through and check out everybody elses books too! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Riverbend-The-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B009NTI3RG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350495778&sr=8-1&keywords=riverbend+andrea+goodson


I think I only have 3 so far!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> My page is here: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004MKHXT0
> 
> Went hrough and liked other pages.
> 
> Cora, do you translate into German?


I did not realize you lived down under. Cool. You're up to 46.

Emily - That is so cool that you live on a boat.

On page 3. Caitie - You're up from 8 to 41. Valerie - I have a bunny, too, named Snow.


----------



## AndreaGoodson (Nov 3, 2012)

Alright, I used the link maker so here is the link to my Kindle book, I believe I posted it improperly before! I think I only have 3 likes so far! So, please help! 

Riverbend (The Riverbend Trilogy)


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Just read this. great idea. I have just opened every link on the page. While my browser recovers from overload, I will like everyone above me.

If you can return the favour at either UK or .com that would be great. See what happens

(and it is fun too)

posted the books as I know the author section differs so just use that to get to it.

http://www.amazon.com/The-5th-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0096QYCJY

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-5th-Amulet-ebook/dp/B0096QYCJY


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm only at 11, so I could certainly use some help.

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Nassise/e/B001KH4O2M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1[/url]

Going back now to like all of the pages in the thread so far - will update when done.

-Joe


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrea Goodson - You need to fill out your Author Central profile. You don't have one yet for people to "like," just a book page.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Cate Dean - I left you at 40, Shawn you're at 29, Robert I'm from WI too.


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

ZOMG I'm at 39...one more needed for magic number 40!

All caught up to here BTW.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew! All caught up here. Wow, this has really taken off since yesterday - great stuff!

Here's mine again for anyone just joining in or back liking:

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, liked everyone up to this point in the thread.  My thanks to all those participating.

-Joe


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

John Daulton said:


> Has anyone thought about whether or not Amazon is going to compare accounts that click "like" on other pages to the accounts that have "liked" theirs?
> 
> They figured it out with tag exchanges. They're deleting reviews based on some draconian algorithm and seem to care less about collateral damage to legitimate reviews. In the light of that, is this really a good idea?


Well, likes give Amazon an idea of who readers might like to read. Indie authors probably do read other Indie authors (I do). I lost zero reviews as I don't review books, I just write them. Likes of author pages show reach, and from Lillian said, I don't think they are going to view them the way they do tags.

Well, I got all the way through page 5! Yay.

Thanks for the "likes' everybody. I'm already all the way up to fifteen from only four...


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

All right, I'll give it a shot. I've liked so many of you for so long, it's nice to make it official...

Please like me

http://www.amazon.com/Lina-Gimble/e/B008WAJSOY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Something about this smacks of everything that was wrong with high school! 

Li


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

LinaG said:


> All right, I'll give it a shot. I've liked so many of you for so long, it's nice to make it official...
> 
> Please like me
> 
> ...


Yeah, but at least this time I'm in the "in" crowd.


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Joshua-Johnson/e/B008C25030/

I'll catch up this evening.


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

First I've heard about this, but I'm willing to give pretty much anything a try at this point! I've gone back to page one and liked every page up to this point. I'll check back in a few days and do my part to keep the ball rolling.

Here's my author page - thanks in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Caught up to here - phew!  Thanks for all the love ,guys!

Lina (Lina)  - I think i was your first like!  Okay,maybe the second.

Lisa Grace -  Yes, Clyde is a house bunny, he hangs out with the kitties and one of them shares his greens at dinner time.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

When we have all finished this posting frenzy can someone check back and see where we all got?

Not for ranking reasons, just to see how successful it was, and did it make a difference?


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up again. Whew! This thread is getting long.
Mine: http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Wells/e/B004OTOAWC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20#/ref=la_B004OTOAWC_rf_p_n_feature_browse-b_2?rh=n:283155,p_82:B004OTOAWC,p_n_feature_browse-bin:618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1351933126&rnid=618072011


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Such a likeable bunch, lol. I'm caught up on the rest of you now.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm caught up through here, thanks everyone for the likes!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmm...I dare to go Christmas shopping and come back to another two pages! All done, though.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, you are all awesome, KB. I went from 0-30 likes in one day! I'm all caught up with the newer requests. 

http://www.amazon.com/R.A.-Hobbs/e/B00920XGCS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i didn't even know you could like an author page. 

my frasier page: http://www.amazon.com/Anne-Frasier/e/B001IOFCXM/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351969656&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is mine. I've got the first page done, I'll keep working through - Remember middle click opens link in new tab, Control+W closes a tab ( in firefox )

http://amazon.com/author/kellywalker


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

And.............I'm caught up!


For now...


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Sadly, like Author Rank, this is something else thatdoen't appear to be available at.co.uk


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> Sadly, like Author Rank, this is something else thatdoen't appear to be available at.co.uk


I don't know about .co.uk, but you have a .com author page that has the Like button, and I clicked it for you. So you're now up to 3!!


----------



## AanFrazier (Oct 15, 2012)

Please like my author page. I will go through these pages and like all of yours. =)

http://www.amazon.com/Aan-D.-Frazier/e/B008X00EY6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> Sadly, like Author Rank, this is something else thatdoen't appear to be available at.co.uk


I thought the same. But on the US site there is. check mine. http://www.amazon.com/SJ-Hailey/e/B00973OZ1Q

So you should have one too. check and repost and I will hit that like


----------



## AanFrazier (Oct 15, 2012)

Phew! Just liked everyone who posted a link. Glad to have been the 40th "like" for some!  I hope you will take a second to return the favor. I'm currently at 7.


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

I had no idea you could like this page. Nor did anyone else apparently! lol. Off to like everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Rachael-Preston/e/B001KILEKQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, I've gone from 2 to 49 likes. Thanks !


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Up to here! Got everyone open, just wanted to mark my place before I start clicking.

Here's me: amazon.com/author/stormy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I like everyone!  Even if this doesn't work it's nice to feel liked

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

That was pretty easy! I switched mouse hands halfway through, but I worked backwards non-stop all the way to the top of page 1, went back and caught the three people who left links after me, and already I've gone from 0 to 10 likes. 

And sold 20 books!

Kidding.

kidding, kidding.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I have a grand total of 0 likes, so ANY increase would be wonderful.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

This is fun. Thanks to everyone for the Likes!

I put my Author Central link in my sig.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

All caught up to here!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Can I play too? I have one like and that may well have been me liking myself!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B0086Q7RBU

Rue


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! I'm at 31. 40 is in sight. Alllmost there....alllllmost there...

Thanks to all who have done the Liking.

http://www.amazon.com/Stuart-Jaffe/e/B0056QA152/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1351982535&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Caught up again.  Started with 11 and now only 3 away from the magic #40!

-Joe


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been clicking all day, and I'm a few away from 40 on my page. Can anybody help out?

http://www.amazon.com/Phil-Stern/e/B0056W4OQ8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Add me to the list of those who didn't realize you could like Author Pages.

Here is mine-thanks in advance to all who will like it!

http://www.amazon.com/Elissa-Drake/e/B00A1CAZT8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Four pages of posts down. Guess I'll be liking me some more pages tomorrow!   

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I liked everybody up to this point. Thanks for all the likes in return. And no, you can only like Author pages at Amazon.com, not at Amazon UK, DE and FR. I don't know about JP, didn't check.

Here's mine again:
http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/

Patty, sent you a PM.


----------



## bperlin (Sep 16, 2012)

I love a like-fest. i am happy to share the love. This is my first fiction book Home Wrecker that cam out in May, 2012. Thanks for sharing!

Here is my book on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Wrecker-ebook/dp/B0087SC6PE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1351998492&sr=8-1

Here is my author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Brenda-Perlin/e/B0088M542Q/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

If I am not joining this too late, here is my author page:

http://www.amazon.com/richard-crasta/e/B001ICH6H4 [gotten more than 40 now]

or pseudonym profile
http://www.amazon.com/Benny-Profane/e/B0085W7ZGM/

or feel free to like a few individual books instead.

I will start liking and continue over the next 24 hours. Appreciate the likes, and getting to know you.

Edited: Am still continuing, and enjoying it.

thanks.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Got Brenda Perlin, the top 3 on the first page, and a few more. Continuing.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Rlyon said:


> I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raquel-Lyon/e/B004HTX50M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


And now, you have 55! Magical!

Edited: Got everyone on Page 1, a few on Page 2, and am so impressed with your biographies . . . which are so much more interesting than mine! This exercise was worth it just to get to "know" a few people.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

And... caught up again. Got everyone in the thread, I believe.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't even know it was an option to "Like" author pages. I have a lot of authors that I really should do this for --- including many who have never even been on Kindleboards!

http://www.amazon.com/John-Blackport/e/B005I5GMPY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even know you could like author pages. Off to like lots now...

http://www.amazon.com/Kathryn-OHalloran/e/B009JQQ2T4/


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

S Jaffe said:


> I don't know about .co.uk, but you have a .com author page that has the Like button, and I clicked it for you. So you're now up to 3!!


Thanks Stuart. I've liked you back

@gunsl1nger - thanks I've likedyou - and others on this thread, too.

Lynda http://www.amazon.com/Lynda-Wilcox/e/B0061HLZ50/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

soesposito said:


> I heard from a very knowledgeable writer once your author page has 40 likes, Amazon gives it a boost in the algorithms. Whether it's true or not, I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> So, let's have a like-fest
> 
> ...


Worth a try! I just boosted yours to 78 
I like your author description anyway. Do you ever read Carl Hiaasan?

Thanks guys, I would appreciate some likes and are liking yours now 
http://www.amazon.com/author/jarrahloh


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

philstern said:


> I've been clicking all day, and I'm a few away from 40 on my page. Can anybody help out?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Phil-Stern/e/B0056W4OQ8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


You just hit 40 buddy!


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

Sadly I'm at one, and I "liked" myself, how sad is that.

I'm having fun reading all your blurbs!!!!

Cheers Larry.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B008S2P17O


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

LarryWilmot said:


> Sadly I'm at one, and I "liked" myself, how sad is that.
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B008S2P17O


You're at two now brother


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks so much for the likes, everyone! I'm caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Deidre-Blue/e/B008GPPHSG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Well this thread is going epic. Went to sleep and lots more to click on!  

Well liked everyone now. Some great numbers coming up.

Liked all the books as well. 

Lynda (bit worried you may fall off that barge  )


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

guns1inger said:


> Well this thread is going epic. Went to sleep and lots more to click on!
> 
> Well liked everyone now. Some great numbers coming up.
> 
> ...


It's a narrow boat! I might easily have fallen off it, it was early morning (there was coffee in that mug, honest) and I'm still in my negligee and half asleep.  Shame you can't see the fluffy mules on my feet.


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay, here goes - http://www.amazon.com/TJ-Hudson/e/B008K83IIK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Shame you can't do it with UK.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

All caught up again! 

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Richardcrasta said:


> And now, you have 55! Magical!
> 
> Edited: Got everyone on Page 1, a few on Page 2, and am so impressed with your biographies . . . which are so much more interesting than mine! This exercise was worth it just to get to "know" a few people.


57 now! The support on here is unequivocal. 

Still clicking the newbies. TJ, I was your first.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I could use a few to get me to 40. Now working my way through the list and reading bios.

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Hilborne/e/B003YYF5F4/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352031467&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Rlyon said:


> 57 now! The support on here is unequivocal.
> 
> Still clicking the newbies. TJ, I was your first.


And I'm off, thank you!

I've done a big bunch of Likes but I don't think they officially count. I think I need to buy something from the Amazon US store? An ebook should do.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

The UK based authors have no sales on the .com site. So our likes may not count. However if your book is on the UK side of the pond, you can like the book itself. Do that instead.

It is all good!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is doing amazing things...up to 63 likes on my page!

My link again: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy Smoly, just had to catch up 6 pages, you all have been busy! This is so addictive! I love reading everyone's bios and getting to know you better!

http://www.amazon.com/Shannon-Esposito/e/B005CQTDMS/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352040039&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## akirimpress (Aug 7, 2012)

Caught up again. More clicking than writing this morning, but it's all good!

http://www.amazon.com/Single-Again-ebook/dp/B008QFG7ZS/ref=la_B009HL72TA_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352040122&sr=1-3


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

vgill said:


> Caught up to here - phew! Thanks for all the love ,guys!
> 
> Lina (Lina) - I think i was your first like! Okay,maybe the second.
> 
> Lisa Grace - Yes, Clyde is a house bunny, he hangs out with the kitties and one of them shares his greens at dinner time.


Lina - I floss. Look how great my teeth look. 

Vgill - I have to cage or tie up my little 9lb Shi Tzu to let Snow (she weighs about 6lbs) have the run of the house. She's a great pet. The dog and bunny get along, but Sugar won't let Snow have one second of peace.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I am caught up to here, and I am over 40 likes, just from this thread! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Lyndawrites said:


> Sadly, like Author Rank, this is something else thatdoen't appear to be available at.co.uk


YOu have a US page here: http://www.amazon.com/Lynda-Wilcox/e/B0061HLZ50/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

You're up to 15 likes now.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I am caught up to here, and I am over 40 likes, just from this thread! Woo Hoo!


Nice one. I have had alot of fun looking at the bios. What a marvelously diverse group we are.

I am up to 26 likes from 1 yesterday. Thanks to everyone.

(And as a bonus I am #2 in the UK Kindle Action chart (behind Stephen Leather!  )


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Count me in.  http://www.amazon.com/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/e/B003CIGTZ2/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352042552&sr=8-1


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, I've "liked" all eight pages of authors. I'm up to 33 likes, so here is my author page again. Show me some authorly love please  : http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003H8CMBW


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here with liking everyone. A big thank you to all who have liked mine or are just about to 

Here's me...

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

Dang, I sure am late to the show - lol. I have a couple new books out (Atlantis series) that could use a boost 

http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-David-Petersen/e/B004PIW9R0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

All caught up this morning! Thank you all for taking me from 0 yesterday to 24 today.

http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Caught up to the middle of Page 4, am enjoying reading the author biographies, and am learning a lot from everyone; may "borrow" the black chocolate and black humor bits for my bio.

Which, btw, is currently at 28 likes, and needs 12 more: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001ICH6H4


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Good idea...I'll do a tour. Might even find a book to read!

http://www.amazon.com/To-Save-the-Realm-ebook/dp/B008OJ0QOE


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Caught up to here. For those new to joining, here is my link to like: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005FW8BZE


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Kristine McKinley said:


> caught up to here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


could not click author, as not in US. But did click on this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stolen-Memories-Moons-Andove-ebook/dp/B0094XQS4Q

your UK version of the Kindle, did a like on that. So if anyone has a UK and US version of their book. Someone can click the book instead.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

Having gone on a methodical "like" spree, I hereby now offer mine:

http://www.amazon.com/James-Bruno/e/B002BLSHAG/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352049884&sr=1-1

(This is a neglected area on my author page, so I really can use some oomph. Thanks!)


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Whoops, put my book page up. Here's my author page. Gratias vobis ago...

http://www.amazon.com/T.-B.-Crattie/e/B008OMPVTQ/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up again. 

http://www.amazon.com/Donald-Wells/e/B004OTOAWC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1#/ref=la_B004OTOAWC_rf_p_n_feature_browse-b_2?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB004OTOAWC%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011&bbn=283155&ie=UTF8&qid=1352051764&rnid=618072011


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Could I have some likes please? I don't have any  Didn't even know you could like Amazon author pages. You see, I always learn something when I come on Kindleboards. I promise to spend the rest of the evening liking all yours!

http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Baxter/e/B007YTE5YW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Eddie-Lee (Sep 22, 2012)

Why not join the fun...

http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Lee/e/B0096DQ3JE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm past 40 likes now because you are all amazing! Thanks so much, everyone!
I'll keep clicking the newbies for as long as the thread is active.
And like a few mentioned up thread, the bios _are_ fun to read. 

Okay, one last time... 
http://www.amazon.com/R.A.-Hobbs/e/B00920XGCS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Liked everyone up to here.

Here's my page again:

http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> I'm past 40 likes now because you are all amazing! Thanks so much, everyone!
> I'll keep clicking the newbies for as long as the thread is active.
> And like a few mentioned up thread, the bios _are_ fun to read.
> 
> ...


could not like your author (UK issue) so I liked your novel on amazon.co.uk instead!


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm caught up to here.  Thank you all for all the likes.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm up to 39 likes, one away from 40! Thank you everybody.  
http://www.amazon.com/Lisa-Grace/e/B003H8CMBW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting to read the bios!


----------



## TJHudson (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome, I'm up to 20 now, thanks everyone.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

All caught up to here!

Thanks for the "likes"!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Rlyon said:


> I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Raquel-Lyon/e/B004HTX50M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


Now you are at 63 and 'Wow!' what a pretty photo of you on there!


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

woo caught up again. 
Feel'n the love! *hugs*

http://www.amazon.com/C.E.-Kilgore/e/B009Z4QKMO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## julidrevezzo (Sep 15, 2012)

Got you all clicked. If you'd (ahem) like to, my author page is here:
http://www.amazon.com/Juli-D.-Revezzo/e/B008AHVTLO/
Thanks!


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Slowly working through everyone from page one.

I've got no likes at the moment - if anyone wants to like me, my author page is

http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Vialls/e/B009UQFSR0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks!


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

Lensman said:


> Slowly working through everyone from page one.
> 
> I've got no likes at the moment - if anyone wants to like me, my author page is
> 
> ...


I was your first 

All caught up on likes up to this point.

My page: http://www.amazon.com/Juliet-Moore/e/B005WFR74K/


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'd got you too. Gone right through, I think.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Lensman said:


> Slowly working through everyone from page one.
> 
> I've got no likes at the moment - if anyone wants to like me, my author page is
> 
> ...


Third. 

Caught up till here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, up to 72 Likes! Thanks everyone! I'm caught up to here.

My page again, if you've missed it: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Up to 45 Likes! Thanks all. I'm all caught up.

For those still playing along, here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/Stuart-Jaffe/e/B0056QA152/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352062666&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, I'll play. I have 9 page to catch up on, but here are my sites

https://www.facebook.com/YAKoboBooks?skip_nax_wizard=true

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Leslie-DuBois/228572820507819?fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/pages/PriscillatheGreat/319519255134?fref=ts


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Done pages 9, 8, 7. Will do the rest tomorrow.

Here's a reminder of mine: http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Baxter/e/B007YTE5YW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352063611&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Can I have some love, too?

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005EDIZRS

They say that being liked isn't everything, but only people who nobody likes say that (joke, joke, it's just a joke, please stop hitting me...)


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

All done 30 likes on my author site in a weekend. This was a great thread to start!

Are we doing one for just books next?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww, Kay Bratt's only has two likes on her author page, and I'm one of them. We need to show her some love.

http://www.amazon.com/Kay-Bratt/e/B0027DQNYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Okay, I'll play. I have 9 page to catch up on, but here are my sites
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/YAKoboBooks?skip_nax_wizard=true
> 
> ...


Sybil - It's for your Amazon Author Central page, which is: 
http://www.amazon.com/Kay-Bratt/e/B0027DQNYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I was the second person to like it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

KayBratt said:


> Now you are at 63 and 'Wow!' what a pretty photo of you on there!


Thank you Kay. You're too kind. It was taken at a wedding a couple of years ago, by my daughter. Usually, I hate having my picture taken, but for once, it wasn't too awful!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

guns1inger said:


> All done 30 likes on my author site in a weekend. This was a great thread to start!
> 
> Are we doing one for just books next?


You can hop into this one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=22473.new;topicseen#new
It's 1100+ pages long; the ask is that you just go back five pages when you join in, lest you lose a year of your life in the process. 

I'm up-to-date on this thread (up to 74 Likes!). My page: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Am I the only one getting sucked into the bios and buying books because of this thread?


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Whew. 10 pages of liking down. An hour ago, I didn't even know there was a like button on the author page.
Here's me:
http://www.amazon.com/Bruce-Blake/e/B007GAVV96/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352078752&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Am I the only one getting sucked into the bios and buying books because of this thread?


I don't think so.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Am I the only one getting sucked into the bios and buying books because of this thread?


nope.


----------



## rachael (Aug 25, 2012)

Caught up to here--and only 3 more likes to get to the magical 40! Wow. Thanks everyone. Everyone's style is so different. I changed my bio back to the 1st person version I had after reading others, thinking that my 3rd person just sounded too stuffy.

http://www.amazon.com/Rachael-Preston/e/B001KILEKQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Cliff-Ball/e/B002BMFRBC


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> Am I the only one getting sucked into the bios and buying books because of this thread?


Hey, my first one is free  won't cost you a penny to download.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Am up to Page 7, must have liked around 60 pages by now, and will keep at it.

I also added a wish list of pets to my author page! (all of you owners of cats and exotic animals had me feeling a bit deprived!)

Meanwhile, I have 31 likes, and need 9 more:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001ICH6H4

thanks! This was fun.


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, up to 30 likes... and enjoying reading all the bios


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Just checking in, so I stay on top of liking!

Thanks, authors. I'm up to 44 from a constant zero. Feels nice. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

That's me caught up again.

I'm up to 21 likes - but I came in quite late.

Repeat of my link: http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Vialls/e/B009UQFSR0/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352103427&sr=8-1

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Caught up with all new "likes". Thank you everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Hilborne/e/B003YYF5F4/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352104223&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Fully liked every book I can find from the list in the UK site, as I cannot like anything on the .com site (no purchases)

This is a great idea. I have gone from 1 like friday to 34 as of this post. Only a few more to hit the magic 40.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Awww, Kay Bratt's only has two likes on her author page, and I'm one of them. We need to show her some love.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kay-Bratt/e/B0027DQNYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


Got it - and a few more.

http://www.amazon.com/Brian-Spangler/e/B0073FFNDY

Brian


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Going through the thread in backwards order. I already got some of you due to the Author Tag thread, but I'll get the rest in no time.

Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/

Edit: done everyone


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up till here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Phew! Caught up. I'm on 30 - only 10 more needed!

http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Baxter/e/B007YTE5YW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352124727&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

I've powered through this thread, will mop up a few that I've missed later. I'd be eternally grateful if you could do the same with mine, which I'm just finishing putting together. The person who gets me off zero wins a prize*

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A1OGVE4
I also have a UK page, if this is any good for anything http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B00A1OGVE4

Any Twitter follows will also be reciprocated...

*The prize is that warm, fuzzy feeling of moral well being you feel after clicking


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

All caught up again! I only need four more to get to the magical number!! 
Thank you to everyone who has "liked" me. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up again. A big thanks to those liking me back! 

Here's me...

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## plblair (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm game to try anything - well, nearly anything. No bungee jumping or parachuting off cliffs!
But here's my author page ... and thanks for the opportunity!

http://www.amazon.com/P.-L.-Blair/e/B003N1L7AK


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

I'm halfway through the list of all you folks. Coming in from a week without internet access (and power.)

http://www.amazon.com/Neal-Levin/e/B004GB6GHA


----------



## daphne dangerlove (Mar 24, 2012)

I've liked everyone up to here and found some great books to read!

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Daphne-Dangerlove/e/B007TBZP5S/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352137172&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Caught up I think. This thread has gone EPIC (echo) 

Going to take some time to check I have liked all the books, as in UK cannot like author pages (no purchases on amazon.com)


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh awesome! Hope I am not too late!

http://www.amazon.com/Katy-Atlas/e/B0068KA2WW


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the like-fest, Katie! I've added my "like" to you.

(I'm up to 28 "likes" - my page is http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Vialls/e/B009UQFSR0/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352140574&sr=8-1).

Thanks to everyone who's liked me up to here.


----------



## Katy MN (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome!  Just did yours too!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

And caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

guns1inger said:


> Caught up I think. This thread has gone EPIC (echo)
> 
> Going to take some time to check I have liked all the books, as in UK cannot like author pages (no purchases on amazon.com)


I set up my author page on .com and .co.uk separately. I think that's the only way round it. As the majority of limited attention my book has had in its short life has come from across the pond I thought it was a pretty sensible thing to do.

Thanks to those who have liked me - I'll try to keep on top of everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Booth/e/B00A1OGVE4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Caught up to here. I ended up liking people twice because I started with my account then ended with my husbands account.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

tensen said:


> I'm halfway through the list of all you folks. Coming in from a week without internet access (and power.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neal-Levin/e/B004GB6GHA


Glad you have power again. I wonder if my sister, who also lives in NJ, has power yet.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my garnets how did I miss this thread?

Like me, too!

http://www.amazon.com/T.K.-Richardson/e/B003VKGI3O/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Got everybody up through here. Reading bios is definitely easier than editing. 

My link for any who haven't seen it yet: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

All caught up again!
amzn.to/SPuEtG


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm caught up, I think. It's been fun skimming bio's, a bit like going to a cocktail party and meeting a lot of new people all at once.
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's mine. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Jude-Hardin/e/B004UX3WGW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352161389&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Rlyon said:


> I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!
> 
> I was #69 for you!


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, my page is pathetic so I'm game. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352161697&sr=1-2-ent

Liked everyone on this page so far!


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Katy, Daphne, Harrison, got you!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Liked everyone up to this point. Read a lot of very cool bios.

http://www.amazon.com/Jason-L.-McPherson/e/B008SIPHQS/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

All caught up to here!

Here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I'm still checking in and catching up.

I've gone from under 5 to 58. Loved reading the bios and have decided mine is too dull! 

http://www.amazon.com/Sara-Rosett/e/B001IXRPSS


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Back, and I'm on it again. Gonna start clicking through the last two pages.


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

I've LIKED everybody on this page, and will start working backwards.

I'm here. Please send me some LOVE, or at least some Likes!

My page: http://www.amazon.com/ML-Katz/e/B009DHLCXK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Harrison Booth, smallblondhippy, Jeroen Steenbeeke, Jenny Hilborne, Lensman (Peter Vialls), Ilyria Moon, Andrew Biss, P.L. Blair, Neal Levin, Daphne Dangerlove, liked you all (one of you is just one short of 40 after my like, and is probably there by now). Continuing.

My page is:
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001ICH6H4

edited: Just reached 43, thanks. If you would like to "like" one of my books instead of my page, that would be fine too, your choice. Also, if anyone does read my bio and wishes to make suggestions with a PM, that would be great too.

Thanks to you all!


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2012)

This is much easier to do on a phone that I thought.

http://www.amazon.com/Arden-Aoide/e/B0097LOMDO


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up till here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## AanFrazier (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow! I joined a similar thread on another website and only received 6 likes in a month. This thread has me at 42 likes in a few days. Thanks so much for the support! I've just finished liking the new pages.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Nicholas-Andrews/e/B005M017PU

Thanks. I'll go like everyone else right now.


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that this thread is 12 pages in, I foresee myself spending a considerable amount of time clicking. And clicking. Oh, and clicking. I'm off to start Likefest 2012. Page 1, here I come!

amazon.com/author/krjacobsen <--- That's me, or someone claiming to be me some days. 

Thanks, folks!

Edit: 13 minutes to like 12 pages. Not too shabby! I'm officially caught up. For those of you who weren't at 40 likes and now are, you're welcome. It was all me. Every last one.


----------



## matthewturner (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is my US Version >>> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009HLP7PG

And my UK Version >>> http://www.amazon.co.uk/-/e/B009HLP7PG

I'm going to go and do some likes right now 

Matthew


----------



## daphne dangerlove (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm caught up to here.

Thanks for all the likes...I think I was at 3 when I started and now I'm up to 31!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Caught up! Shot past 40 yesterday, so thanks everyone 

http://www.amazon.com/Jeroen-Steenbeeke/e/B008L0G8SO/


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm caught up again to here.

I'm up to 38 - thanks, everyone!

http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Vialls/e/B009UQFSR0/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352191995&sr=8-1


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Is anyone else finding this quite addictive? I'm caught up to here. I only need one more for the magical 40!

http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Baxter/e/B007YTE5YW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352192063&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

harrisonbooth said:


> I set up my author page on .com and .co.uk separately. I think that's the only way round it. As the majority of limited attention my book has had in its short life has come from across the pond I thought it was a pretty sensible thing to do.
> 
> Thanks to those who have liked me - I'll try to keep on top of everyone!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Booth/e/B00A1OGVE4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


Robin! Is that you?


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Jude Hardin said:


> Rlyon said:
> 
> 
> > I'll join. I have precisely 0 likes at the moment!
> ...


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys! All caught up again x

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_2


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Author Like fest Episode II

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132085.msg1946199.html#msg1946199

Following on from the brilliant thread started by soesposito

The author like fest http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131703.0.html which has been hugely popular.

I noticed as a UK amazon user I cannot like US books or authors pages as I have not made a purchase on amazon.com. I am sure that US based people cannot like the UK books either.

We are all getting sales, but I think the buyers don't realise they can like. If we get it started, perhaps they will continue it.

So to save hunting for links for books, can you post book links for your UK and US based books.

Then we can click a LIKE on the site we are allowed to.

Hope you think this is a good idea.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

All caught up to here~ Thanks for the likes in return.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B0054XXL36

Tallulah


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here. Added "write more creative author bio" to the to-do list after getting inspired from reading through everyone's. 

My link: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Raley/e/B0051U9EWE/


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

40? Good grief - I'm at 1! Okay, going like everyone on here. Does it work with books too? Should we be liking books as well? Oh Amazon, every other day it's something new....

http://www.amazon.com/Danielle-Kazemi/e/B004USINYS/

Edited: Went through the whole list. Great bios.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up with everyone. Thanks in advance for your "vote" 

Here's me...

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

well I have been through new people posts and found all your books on UK amazon.

Bunch of likes done (for you busy writers)

Tallulah Grace
Andrew Biss paperback and kindle
Danielle Kazemi

every book out this year, liked.

check out this thread to add links for your books on UK and US sites so they can liked if they need it.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132085.msg1946199.html#msg1946199


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> 40? Good grief - I'm at 1! Okay, going like everyone on here. Does it work with books too? Should we be liking books as well? Oh Amazon, every other day it's something new....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Danielle-Kazemi/e/B004USINYS/
> 
> Edited: Went through the whole list. Great bios.


You're at 7 now. 

All caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

But I did! All caught up to here.

I'm on one of the early pages, so if you missed me, I am here: http://www.amazon.com/Shawn-Inmon/e/B0096B3UME/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

SJ said:


> well I have been through new people posts and found all your books on UK amazon.
> 
> Bunch of likes done (for you busy writers)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, SJ! I liked all your links, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

ChristopherDavidPetersen said:


> Dang, I sure am late to the show - lol. I have a couple new books out (Atlantis series) that could use a boost
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-David-Petersen/e/B004PIW9R0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


I was your 40th, Christopher!


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

Rlyon said:


> Robin! Is that you?


Correct!

How on earth did you see through my incredibly creative pseudonym? Is it because we have the same grandmother?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Okay, I'll play. I have 9 page to catch up on, but here are my sites
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/YAKoboBooks?skip_nax_wizard=true
> 
> ...


We're liking Amazon author pages, Sybil, not Facebook author pages.

It's really easy to find these by clicking on books in signatures, though. I liked yours!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SJ said:


> All done 30 likes on my author site in a weekend. This was a great thread to start!
> 
> Are we doing one for just books next?


Here is the thread for liking and tagging each other's books

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0/topicseen.html


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SJ said:


> Author Like fest Episode II
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,132085.msg1946199.html#msg1946199
> 
> ...


It will probably work better if you put UK in the title of that thread.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> 40? Good grief - I'm at 1! Okay, going like everyone on here. Does it work with books too? Should we be liking books as well? Oh Amazon, every other day it's something new....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Danielle-Kazemi/e/B004USINYS/
> 
> Edited: Went through the whole list. Great bios.


You're already at 11 now!


----------



## JGreen20 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm catching up already.

Please like my author page: http://www.amazon.com/Julia-Green/e/B008IC65K6/


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

harrisonbooth said:


> Correct!
> 
> How on earth did you see through my incredibly creative pseudonym? Is it because we have the same grandmother?


It's the curse of the middle name nom de plume! Great minds and all that. Good luck with the book.


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going through and liking everyone before me. Here is mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Traci-Hohenstein/e/B004VSPWR8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you to all the people that clicked on my .com author page. Hit the magic 40!

Keep this thread going, let us get indie authors on the radar


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

caught up to here

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been liking like crazy. Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Graves/e/B001H9VXT0

Thanks a million!

Jane


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

At least I've developed those agile click muscles from book tagging...

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Regan-Wolfrom/e/B005KVBQYI


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Caught up! and kuddos for the Wicked video inclusion 

*hums*

here is my link again
http://www.amazon.com/C.E.-Kilgore/e/B009Z4QKMO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

They keep coming&#8230; 

Caught up till here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

I have noticed there is many awesome covers as I go through the pages.

Check out the  episode II author fest link to get your books liked as well.

Also did you see this competition for book covers?

http://www.novelscribe.com/awards

go for it!


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you, all who clicked my "like" button. I'm going to work my way backwards through the thread for a while. Better than watching the election results not come in.


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

All caught up. Here's me again: http://amzn.to/SSFCyv


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, I feel like I'm arriving late to the party but better late than never I guess! I'm going back and liking everybody now. Here's my page:

http://www.amazon.com/Dara-England/e/B003569NNQ/


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

And I've caught up again.

I've got to 49 - thanks to everyone who clicked me!

(If anyone missed me, my link is http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Vialls/e/B009UQFSR0/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352272727&sr=8-1)


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

WOW, thanks, everyone! My page looks so much better! LOL

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352161697&sr=1-2-ent&tag=vglnk-c1533-20

All caught up again.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Caught up. Dara, that is a cute picture you have for your bio. It really ties in with your genre. I like it.


----------



## askchrissy (Oct 10, 2012)

Great idea Shannon! Clearly I need some help here, guys! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Chrissy-Anderson/e/B007Y17QR8

oh...and my highly rated chick-lit novel (thanks to chicklitclub.com high raters list) is free on amazon 11/7 & 11/8 so feel free to enjoy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009OMK4EC


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

Caught up and moving on to episode II. I really hope there's no Jar Jar in that one.

(Looking good: http://www.amazon.com/Regan-Wolfrom/e/B005KVBQYI Thanks everyone)


----------



## phil1861 (Dec 22, 2011)

couldn't hurt;

http://www.amazon.com/Phillip-Bryant/e/B005WM55JM/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> Caught up. Dara, that is a cute picture you have for your bio. It really ties in with your genre. I like it.


Thanks Danielle! I love antique photo frames, mirrors, clocks, etc, so I'm always trying to find uses for them. 

ETA: Caught up to here. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dara-England/e/B003569NNQ/


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Just got Phil so I'm all caught up!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Phil and Dara.

Here's me...

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up again.

http://tinyurl.com/a25yu3q


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Caught up again! Here's me.


----------



## ddblue (Oct 30, 2012)

Whew. All caught up to here now. I have to say, I've had a great time going through all of your profiles and bios. Got a few more books added to my to-read list. 

Thanks so much to everyone who 'liked' me. I know it's not always easy. 

My page for anyone who missed it: http://www.amazon.com/Deidre-Blue/e/B008GPPHSG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> It will probably work better if you put UK in the title of that thread.


The reason I did not is we can do both. UK people can click on all the UK pages for US authors

And US authors can click on the US based books of UK authors

now that is totally confusing! 

As a Uk author I can click your books that are listed here, but your US listings.

Does that clear it up?


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Gonna start clicking through the last couple of pages. Here is my own.

http://www.amazon.com/J.R.-Leckman/e/B005EDIZRS


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

All caught up once again.

http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks to all for taking me from 0 to 47!


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's my page. Off to click my way through the pages.

http://www.amazon.com/Ty-Hutchinson/e/B004YLKPKQ


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's my page. 
http://www.amazon.com/Gabriela-Popa/e/B002TCU77I
Off to starting with page 1 of 14!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up till here.

Ty: 74 now

Gabriela: You'll get there soon enough. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Andrew, thanks!  Just finished the first 5 pages - pfew!  But also - discovered so many nice author pages.  BTW, I just liked you.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Oho...carpal tunnel in progress ---covered pages 1-8 and took a breather to say:lots of Brits around, incidentally, which is cool...
Now off I go to page 9...


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Jane Graves said:


> I've been liking like crazy. Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Graves/e/B001H9VXT0
> 
> ...


Jane --- have been waiting to be # 100 for someone ...that someone is you!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Uhu!! All 14 pages done!  Lots of great author pages here...
Now I can finally go to bed.


----------



## JGreen20 (Jul 10, 2012)

Up to date. I already liked all new and old author pages.

Please like my author page: http://www.amazon.com/Julia-Green/e/B008IC65K6/


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Caught up again 

For those who didn't get me yet: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B008L0G8SO


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Jane Graves (Aug 19, 2012)

Gabriela Popa said:


> Jane --- have been waiting to be # 100 for someone ...that someone is you!


Cool! Thanks so much! And for being #100, I liked and tagged all your books!


----------



## martyinmaui (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow thanks for the likes everyone - really love how everyone is so supportive of each other here! I'm caught again -

http://www.amazon.com/Marquita-Herald/e/B007VPR0KK


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Jenny-Hilborne/e/B003YYF5F4/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1352031467&sr=1-2-ent&tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Thank you to all those who've liked my page. Caught up on all likes


----------



## Colin H (Oct 21, 2011)

This is my link.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B006FLOB9O


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

All caught up with everyone again. A few of you are almost at 40!

Mine, just in case.


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Caught up again! Me.


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's mine, http://www.amazon.com/Quickened-Master-Books-Series-ebook/dp/B009NFI7KI I have gone through the list and liked everybody else. Would love to see if this works.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Robert Fluegel said:


> Here's mine, http://www.amazon.com/Quickened-Master-Books-Series-ebook/dp/B009NFI7KI I have gone through the list and liked everybody else. Would love to see if this works.


Robert. I am UK based, so the very kind US based people have been clicking me. I have gone from 0 to 43 in less than a week.
Awesome support and help.


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up again!

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

THANK YOU!


----------



## Eddie-Lee (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am up to 34 so far. I have enjoyed pushing your buttons. I am caught up to this point.

http://www.amazon.com/Eddie-Lee/e/B0096DQ3JE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

Still catching up  Here's mine. Thanks in advance!
http://www.amazon.com/Ian-Fraser/e/B004QZSMXW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I really appreciate the likes I've gotten, too. From 0 to 27! 
http://www.amazon.com/Regan-Wolfrom/e/B005KVBQYI

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Phew, it's gonna take me a while to get through this thread. >.<

Adding mine to the pile now that I finally exist on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Claudia-King/e/B00A3ZNJOG


----------



## JGreen20 (Jul 10, 2012)

All caught up.

Please like my author page: http://www.amazon.com/Julia-Green/e/B008IC65K6/

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Caught up now.

http://www.amazon.com/Nicholas-Andrews/e/B005M017PU


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the likes


----------



## djnash (Sep 18, 2012)

Done some, doing some more now.

Here's mine...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009BTMKFY USA
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009BTMKFY UK

As is said, can't make my sales figures any worse than they are.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up once again.

Here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## kmriad (Jun 24, 2011)

Me too, me too!

http://www.amazon.com/Kelly-Riad/e/B005S4OLWG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up to Kelly.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for support, awesome. Caught up to here.

My page http://www.amazon.com/Gabriela-Popa/e/B002TCU77I


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

Caught up on the US authors on this page.

I'm at 39, so I'd appreciate the chance to see if the number 40 really is magic. 

http://www.amazon.com/ML-Katz/e/B009DHLCXK/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Oh, that wasn't too bad. I thought I'd have pages and pages to catch up on, but I only had two. Caught up again. Thank you all and happy to support everyone. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ilyria-Moon/e/B0050ZCGKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## todryan (Nov 8, 2012)

I just started. I have one like...as if!

Thankee!

amazon.com/author/todryan


----------



## hmbailey (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/H.M.-Bailey/e/B00A1OMEM2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

thanks!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up!

Here's me...many thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm all caught up again.

Thanks, everyone. I'm over 40 now! LOL

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi! I'm new on this forum. 

Could I have some likes? A few would be nice. Don't have to make it to 40!

www.amazon.com/author/rrvaz

Thanks!


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is me one last time: http://www.amazon.com/Caitie-Quinn/e/B005C0VSYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Jennifer Shirk, I went hunting for an excerpt Sunny Days for Sam! Is there one anywhere? I did download it though, so I"m looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

R R Vaz said:


> Hi! I'm new on this forum.
> 
> Could I have some likes? A few would be nice. Don't have to make it to 40!
> 
> ...


Welcome, R.R. - and I just Liked your Author page, so you're on your way!


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

I've done the last few pages. Thanks to everyone who clicked me as I'm now over 40, so I can put my feet up and wait for the cheques to start rolling in now, right?

No?

Ok a few more won't hurt

http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Booth/e/B00A1OGVE4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up!

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I can't believe this thread is still going, but I think I'm all caught up. If anyone missed mine, here it is.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4

Thanks for all your likes! I still need more though.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Well thanks to all who have clicked like on my page.

This is a great thread. I have learned alot about my fellow authors


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All! I'd LIKE to get in on the action.

http://www.amazon.com/Terah-Edun/e/B00A45ZH0Y/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Already followed up on the last few pages.


----------



## BRBogle (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Find me here, folks.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally got caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Ty-Hutchinson/e/B004YLKPKQ/


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

*FIRST TIME POSTER!*

http://www.amazon.com/Dalya-Moon/e/B005EIH0QU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

ETA: I just spent 25 minutes Liking all the other authors. C'mon karma!


----------



## RHill (Jun 9, 2012)

I could use a few "likes" Thanks to anyone to helps! Going backwards from here, I'm back to page 11 (Note to self).

http://www.amazon.com/Riley-Hill/e/B008PVPZXI/


----------



## KR Jacobsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Caught up on those who joined in the last few days.

Ooh, shiny! <--- mine. Thanks!


----------



## Veronica Drema (Sep 25, 2012)

I never even noticed you could like an author page. Now working through this big list.

here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Veronica-Drema/e/B00A050HMG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up till here.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

All caught up. Here's mine again.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up with the new arrivals!

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## harrisonbooth (Oct 29, 2012)

As the thread turned up on the first page again, I'm caught up.

http://www.amazon.com/Harrison-Booth/e/B00A1OGVE4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow these shot up.

Caught up now.

Another thread here for liking your books as well. Every little helps.

Author books like fest


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Like away!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMD282


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

HI!

Add me to the list!!

Off to like.

Below are some of my books. Here's a link to my Amazon author site if you'd rather use that.

http://www.amazon.com/Harris-Channing/e/B003WM5S64/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks!

Harris.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Need to add bio etc. to mine, but I liked everybody on the first page and will catch up on the rest... here's mine http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Also, there's more stuff of mine on Amazon than I thought.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Here's mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Marie-Symeou/e/B005O9NHXE

Will go back and start liking


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

All caught up.

And since I accidentally forgot to post my Author Page in my last post, here it is again:

http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, we're in!

Since Amazon won't let us have a single Author page, here's Diane's:

http://amazon.com/author/winger

and here's Charlie's:

http://amazon.com/author/charliewinger

Now, I'll go back & Like twice as many of your names!


----------



## Dennis E. Yates (Nov 27, 2011)

This is cool! Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Dennis-Yates/e/B009HCQ9DE/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1353190861&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Caught up again! Me. ^_^


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Seventeen pages... and I'm caught up!

Here's mine if anyone missed it:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Listing mine:

http://www.amazon.com/The-War-Gate-ebook/dp/B008SDVEQU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1353197992&sr=1-1


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

Have liked books and author pages. Please like me back! 

http://www.amazon.com/Harris-Channing/e/B003WM5S64/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks!

H.


----------



## Robert Fluegel (Nov 8, 2012)

I have liked about 6 pages worth here but don't show any new likes from the bunch. Maybe my link was broken? If so here it is again. http://www.amazon.com/Quickened-Master-Books-Series-ebook/dp/B009NFI7KI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353248981&sr=8-1&keywords=quickened


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

To Robert Fluegel:
Your link takes us to a book page rather than an author page.  That's probably why you're not getting many likes.  I did check 'like' for your book though.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> To Robert Fluegel:
> Your link takes us to a book page rather than an author page. That's probably why you're not getting many likes. I did check 'like' for your book though.


Here's Robert's author page: http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Fluegel/e/B009NI2NYQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

And here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks to everyone for all the likes! Much appreciated!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! Caught up and liked everyone on thread.

I've got 18 Likes so far, and could use 22 more: (2nd post) http://www.amazon.com/Dalya-Moon/e/B005EIH0QU/


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

All caught up. I'm up to 60 likes, haven't really seen a difference in sales though.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Caitie Quinn said:


> This is me one last time: http://www.amazon.com/Caitie-Quinn/e/B005C0VSYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> Jennifer Shirk, I went hunting for an excerpt Sunny Days for Sam! Is there one anywhere? I did download it though, so I"m looking forward to giving it a try.


No, there isn't an excerpt. Just the free sample Amazon can give you.
But thanks!  Hope you like it!


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up too!

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Recht/e/B009SU5MBK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Thanks, everyone. Now off to "like" all 17 pages worth!


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Jason-Christie/e/B006P7E0K8/

I have ten books, so I'll try and go back to the beginning of the list.


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

HI!

I've liked all the author pages between my posts.

Here's my author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Harris-Channing/e/B003WM5S64/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Wouldn't mind some liked for my books....

Thanks!

Harris.


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's mine, thank you! Going back to engage in Like-a-palooza 2012.

http://amazon.com/What-Kills-Me-ebook/dp/B0089H01VO/
http://www.amazon.com/Wynne-Channing/e/B0089M0QUU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

OK, I now have carpal tunnel, but I'm finally caught up!

For those who missed us earlier, here are our author pages:

Diane: http://amazon.com/author/winger
Charlie: http://amazon.com/author/charliewinger

Thanks to all who are participating!

Perhaps we might consider using the "rules" from the TAG thread, and ask that people go back through the previous 5 pages of posts & Like all those author pages. As this continues to grow, people may wear out their mouse clickers. Or pad tappers. Or something.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Wingpeople said:


> OK, I now have carpal tunnel, but I'm finally caught up!
> 
> For those who missed us earlier, here are our author pages:
> 
> ...


I agree! But I have no idea how to do it 

BTW: Caught up again!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B005CEGUDK


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the likes


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up again. YAY!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here as well!

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

All caught up again!

Here's my author page...my books would like some likes too if you're so inclined! 

http://www.amazon.com/Harris-Channing/e/B003WM5S64/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks,

Harris.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's my link. All "Like" clicks appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Caught up...

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm caught up.
Here's mine again:
http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Recht/e/B009SU5MBK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Here is mine...I will take care of everyone this weekend! Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Kara-King/e/B0089ZK85A/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd like to join in. Here's my link. Do I go back and like from the start of this thread or from a certain number of pages back?

http://www.amazon.com/Irving-Belateche/e/B006FCXAMC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

IB said:


> I'd like to join in. Here's my link. Do I go back and like from the start of this thread or from a certain number of pages back?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Irving-Belateche/e/B006FCXAMC/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> Thanks in advance!


From the beginning isn't that hard for this thread. The 1120+ page tag thread on the other hand...


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Caught up. Great work, everyone! Feeling the love!


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

glutton said:


> From the beginning isn't that hard for this thread. The 1120+ page tag thread on the other hand...


Thanks! I'm about halfway through. If I didn't like you, it's because I already liked you. You know who you are... you gave me advice about my book launches!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Late to yet another party...

http://www.amazon.com/Thomas-Watson/e/B007WUAR4A/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

I'll work my way back from this point as time permits. I'll eventually get you all!


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay I've gone back and did some licking..uh...liking...one letter and you're a pervert 

Here is mine

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


----------



## Psyche27 (Oct 13, 2012)

E.L. MacRae said:


> Okay I've gone back and did some licking..uh...liking...one letter and you're a pervert
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


LOL..... That had me laughing..... one letter makes a pervert, just like a space makes a THERAPIST = THE RAPIST. (I've always liked that one)

Anyway, I've liked everyone on pages 18 and 17 by the way... will continue licking.... sorry liking both ways till I get everyone on this topic.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

All caught up! Here is mine again...thanks!  http://www.amazon.com/Kara-King/e/B0089ZK85A/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up again.

Thanks, everyone!!

http://www.amazon.com/Jennifer-Shirk/e/B002BM4L8M/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

All caught up!

Here are ours again:

Diane: http://amazon.com/author/winger
Charlie: http://amazon.com/author/charliewinger

Thanks to everyone who is participating!


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

I like this!

http://www.amazon.com/Daniel-Garcia/e/B00ADCIJ5I/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up again!

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I wouldn't mind a few likes. I'm still getting started so even the smallest help is much appretiated:

http://www.amazon.com/R.-R.-Vaz/e/B00A6EXGV0


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Whew.  18 pages.  There was a lot to like there!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I joined around Page 5, and left off when I had liked most pages from Page 1 to Page 9 (I had probably liked around 70 pages by then), then got busy and went out of town with no laptop for awhile. I'd like to know if the same old process is continuing, do I pick up from where I left off, or do I start from somewhere later?

Thanks!


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> Hi, I joined around Page 5, and left off when I had liked most pages from Page 1 to Page 9 (I had probably liked around 70 pages by then), then got busy and went out of town with no laptop for awhile. I'd like to know if the same old process is continuing, do I pick up from where I left off, or do I start from somewhere later?
> 
> Thanks!


I pick up from where I left off. It remembers your previous likes. Check the links below me to see.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my Amazon Author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Martyn-V.-Halm/e/B003EGNT5K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I'd appreciate the likes!


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/August-V.-Fahren/e/B005509THA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

LarryWilmot said:


> Sadly I'm at one, and I "liked" myself, how sad is that.
> 
> I'm having fun reading all your blurbs!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, now you're at 46! Good luck.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

James Bruno said:


> Having gone on a methodical "like" spree, I hereby now offer mine:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/James-Bruno/e/B002BLSHAG/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1352049884&sr=1-1
> 
> (This is a neglected area on my author page, so I really can use some oomph. Thanks!)


Liked you, Chris Petersen, T.B. Crattie, Rallie, and a few others, and keeping at it, slowly . . . and reading your third person bio, and some excellent first person bios, I am still not sure which might work better for me.

Anyway, here's my author page, once again, and anyone preferring to like my books instead (or also), are welcome: 
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001ICH6H4

Thanks to all (some very impressive and likeable bios here)!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I liked you, Richard. Liked a whole bunch of others too. My counter is still at 1 like, but I hope you're all willing to pitch in....


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

So, no new authors joining the fun for the past several days...what's up with that?

C'mon, folks. We have operators standing by to LIKE your author page!


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Done. Could use a few more likes!

http://www.amazon.com/R.-R.-Vaz/e/B00A6EXGV0


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

DDark said:


> Anyone seen results from this? I can't tell because I just had a book release.


I think that the results take some time to kick in. And they are probably accumulative, so it might be very hard to isolate them.



AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Here's my Amazon Author page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Martyn-V.-Halm/e/B003EGNT5K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
> 
> I'd appreciate the likes!


Awesome bio!  Aikido is TOP!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm diving in here again with my other name this time:

http://www.amazon.com/Theresa-Weir/e/B000APOP8S/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1354466263&sr=1-2-ent

thanks!

it IS interesting to read the bios. i hang out at WC, but i never really feel i know much about anybody, probably because of the massive number of members. some really fascinating bios.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

R R Vaz said:


> Awesome bio!  Aikido is TOP!


Thanks, Rui.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I didn't even know you could "like" an author page...I have 0 right now... I've done about half of the thread so far. Off to do more ;o)

http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Aris Whittier said:


> I didn't even know you could "like" an author page...I have 0 right now... I've done about half of the thread so far. Off to do more ;o)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


You have four now. 

I'm sure more will follow.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Didn't know there was any point to liking author pages - but I'll try anything once.

I've got everyone's author links on this page so far, and my main question is, just how many times do you have to click the like button before an error stops occurring? My record today is sixteen!

Anyway, here's my author page.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/author/carrylada


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Just published a new novel... there used to be a book liking/tagging thread somewhere. Wonder if that is still active.

Anyway, my author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004MKHXT0


----------



## todryan (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll join the party! Why not? I'll like as many as I can in 5 minutes. I'll time myself. I'll go for the record.......

Here's mine:

amazon.com/author/todryan


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> Just published a new novel... there used to be a book liking/tagging thread somewhere. Wonder if that is still active.
> 
> Anyway, my author page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004MKHXT0


Here's the book tagging thread:

Click here!

All caught up on this page. Thanks for all the clicks! Here are my links again for anyone new:

The Meridian Gamble

Author page


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

I sort of never realized the author page had a place to 'Like'... but I supposed everything does these days. I will go ahead and start going back through a bunch of pages and liking them. If everyone could do the same for my wife's page the link is: http://www.amazon.com/K.A.-Poe/e/B007SC67G4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Feel free to 'Like' her books including the newest one that just came out yesterday (in signature) if you feel like being extra kind! 

If I have time I will go back through and like a second time for everyone on my Amazon account as well!


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

This is fun catching up each time. It's great to get to know our fellow authors a bit, and the creativity of some author pages is inspiring.

Charlie: http://amazon.com/author/charliewinger
Diane: http://amazon.com/author/winger


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

All caught up! Forgot about this thread but I wasn't too far behind. I think someone asked earlier if anyone had seen any results and thought I'd share that I have not. It is nice to see all the likes though. Here's my link.

http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Caught up to here.

http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## philstern (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

philstern said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Phil-Sterns-Author-Page/362030417217860


Hi Phil - this is for your Amazon Author page, not FB. Post and I'll like.

All caught up with everyone else. Here's me :

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Caught up again. Got The Wingers, Kristine, Alex, Phil and Andrew this time.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

this idea sounds very interesting. I have liked pages from this thread 5 pages back, here is my page:

http://www.amazon.com/Adam-Kisiel/e/B005HGQT52/

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

I got: Adam K, Richard C, Rui V, Martyn H, Robin W, James B, Theresa W, Aris W, Andrew A, JL Jarvis, Carry L, Patty J, Daniel G, KA Pie, Greg C, Charlie and Diana W, Kristine M, Alex A, Phil S.

Here's my girl: http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Food-Chain-Train-ebook/dp/B00AD95GWU


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

I got you Janet.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Janet Michelson said:


> I got: Adam K, Richard C, Rui V, Martyn H, Robin W, James B, Theresa W, Aris W, Andrew A, JL Jarvis, Carry L, Patty J, Daniel G, KA Pie, Greg C, Charlie and Diana W, Kristine M, Alex A, Phil S.
> 
> Here's my girl: http://www.amazon.com/Chew-Food-Chain-Train-ebook/dp/B00AD95GWU


Janet,

This thread is for *author*'s pages. There is a dedicated one for books (tags included): http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0

Liked your book anyway.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all caught up....I got everyone from page one until now.

Here my page!
http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yay - I'm in for this too. Doing everyone from page one on...
Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Sally-Clements/e/B0041MNHG2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Janet,
> 
> This thread is for *author*'s pages. There is a dedicated one for books (tags included): http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.0
> 
> Liked your book anyway.


  Thanks. I will get the right link and put it here. http://www.amazon.com/Janet-Michelson/e/B00ADVN0RQ

Silly me. I blame my age for these oops but some people my age are very tech savy and it blows my excuse.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm in! I'm in and working through the first pages!

http://www.amazon.com/John-Grover/e/B004B7MHG8/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1354638577&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up again, and thank you to all of you nice likers! 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Adam, Sally, Janet and John - got you guys.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## jewishwriter (May 13, 2011)

This is good.

Here's mine. I notice you all have your names in the link, but for some reason....

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B0048PIQAO


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Janet Michelson said:


> Thanks. I will get the right link and put it here. http://www.amazon.com/Janet-Michelson/e/B00ADVN0RQ
> 
> Silly me. I blame my age for these oops but some people my age are very tech savy and it blows my excuse.


Nah&#8230; happens to all of us. 

And caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQ


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

> I notice you all have your names in the link, but for some reason....


You can create the url with your name in your amazon author central Profile page under "Author Page URL".


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## retlaw (Dec 4, 2012)

My inaugural post to these boards!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009JXHIQS

Thanks! There are some 20 pages of books in this thread. Has anyone compiled a quick and easy list?

Walt


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Phew. Got everyone up to here from page 1 (flakes out) Thanks for the likes everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Caught up with everybody except retlaw/Walt Rosenberg, because you haven't set up an Author Central page yet.

Here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/

Thanks for all the likes.


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks! 

I have reciprocated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Liked everyone up to now... here's mine again. http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Caught back up since my last post, phew. Here's my wife's Author page again.

http://www.amazon.com/K.A.-Poe/e/B007SC67G4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

smallblondehippy said:


> Could I have some likes please? I don't have any  Didn't even know you could like Amazon author pages. You see, I always learn something when I come on Kindleboards. I promise to spend the rest of the evening liking all yours!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Elizabeth-Baxter/e/B007YTE5YW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


Liked, and what a simple and elegant author page!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Sybil - It's for your Amazon Author Central page, which is:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kay-Bratt/e/B0027DQNYA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
> 
> I was the second person to like it.


Liked it too. Impressive bio.


----------



## EC Richard (May 20, 2011)

Add me in! Thanks in advance 

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00AF6DTJI


----------



## faithanncolburn (Nov 4, 2012)

I liked everybody who's posted so far.


----------



## faithanncolburn (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh Ya. My link is http://www.amazon.com/Faith-A.-Colburn/e/B00A1FPCDE


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Caught up with Faith, EC Richards, Estelle, Retlaw (it's a book page not an author page), Jewish writer and Glutton.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Newbie here. Just went the entire thread from page one and Liked _everyone!_ 

Here's mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG

As you can see, I have zero likes... Please help!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all caught up. Here's my page

http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Rayna, I'm your #1


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

Caught up again. 
It's curious to notice that many authors have strong attachments to dogs and cats.
I'm starting to think that having a pet is somewhat of a requirement to become a writer.

Almost at 40. Getting ready to throw in a one page wide "Thank you so much!!"

www.amazon.com/author/rrvaz


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Caught back up since my last post. Here's my wife's Author page again.

http://www.amazon.com/K.A.-Poe/e/B007SC67G4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I've caught up... 

http://www.amazon.com/Martyn-V.-Halm/e/B003EGNT5K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## LoveDylanP (Dec 4, 2012)

Add mine to this, if it's not already done!

*Amazon Author Page: * http://www.amazon.com/Dylan-Palmer/e/B00AIBEKRU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

*Teacher's Pet (Part One):* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AHOLMVA

*Teacher's Pet (Part Two):* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AHOLNH8/

Did anyone notice a bump from this thread?!


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Caught up again through Aris.


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

All caught up again!

http://tinyurl.com/aosr77m

Thanks!


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, caught up again,

Psyche, Dylan, Amsterdam and Rayna, you've been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Caitie Quinn said:


> If I get to 100, does Amazon mail me a puppy?


Yes they do. And 200 gets you a kitten (that's my goal).


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

All caught up again. Thanks for all the likes! It's great to see the number climb!

Here is my link again:

Author page


----------



## leejordan (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi. I'm a new member. This looks like fun. Here's my author page

http://www.amazon.com/by-Phoenix/e/B007II09OY/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Caught up again. Donald, Catie and Phoenix your author pages have been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JoFrances (Jul 22, 2012)

Liking everyone---it actually didn't take that long!

www.amazon.com/author/jofrances

Thanks in advance...


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Jo,

Your author page has been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin" (Jun 21, 2012)

OOOOOOOO~! ME ME ME! I'd love to have likes on my page so my dragon stories can reach the masses! Mia l'author page! (Link removed as of 2-12-13. I want my likes to occur naturally now).

Thank you so much for this opportunity! I am so happy!


----------



## Set Sytes (Dec 4, 2012)

Another thing I can join in on 

Here is my page! http://www.amazon.com/author/petersetters

Thanks


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Peter, L'Poni your author pages have been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

thanks for all the likes! I am catching up, i'll try to go deeper.

Here's my page

http://www.amazon.com/Adam-Kisiel/e/B005HGQT52/

Best regards,

Adam


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi

Could you please do the clickety-thing on my .ca page?

http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009QAIRT6


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm caught up! I have 27 Woo-Hoo 

http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Come on now. I have given many more than I have received.
Tis the holiday season.  Please like.

http://amazon.com/author/carrylada

http://www.amazon.com/A-Very-Ugly-Story-ebook/dp/B00AGXN7II/ref=la_B00AGZVQ3Y_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354891773&sr=1-1

Thanks! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Spinderella (May 18, 2012)

YES! I was someone's "100th like." For whatever reason, I just love that even-ness! 

I'm in: http://www.amazon.com/Chloe-Kayne/e/B009ERLK0O/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1354894013&sr=8-1


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

I liked your author page and your book Chloe.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not near the beginning and I'm not near the end. So, late-comers, please catch the ones in the middle. It will make me awfully happy!
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> Yes they do. And 200 gets you a kitten (that's my goal).


I'm holding out for pussy.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I'm holding out for pussy.


{chokes & beverage shoots out of nose}


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

Sapphire, Spinderella, you've both been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

I"m caught up. Here's mine again:
http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Recht/e/B009SU5MBK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the likes


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Caught up... here is mine again.

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1355154467&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Billy, I liked your page.

Here is mine again:

http://amazon.com/author/carrylada

Thanks everyone!

Happy Holidays


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up again.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

Wingpeople said:


> {chokes & beverage shoots out of nose}


Just don't say I owe you a keyboard. You know you shouldn't drink or eat and read my posts at the same time.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! This thread has really grown since the last time I visited KB! 
Here's mine again: http://www.amazon.com/Ralee-Rowan/e/B008TI9PWO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1
Thanks all! I'm off to do more liking.


----------



## JuanEchenique (Dec 11, 2012)

This is a great idea!

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00ALUWOQC

Now, time to spend some minutes liking you, guys!

Best.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I liked everybody, because I like everybody.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

I am caught up again.

here is my link:http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001K7XAVI


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Let's try a live link.
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B001K7XAVI


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I'll be going through, taking a look, and liking.

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B006NA061E


----------



## Evelyn Ink (Dec 12, 2012)

Let's go crazy: http://www.amazon.com/Ill-fated-ebook/dp/B008XD94OE


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Evelyn, I'm your #1 

I'm all caught up. Here's my page

http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

All caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Liked everyone since my last post - only 4 more to go for me!

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Caught up with everyone since my last post.

Here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Halfway home, need 20 more!


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello-I might be too new to really justify more than a few likes, but what the hell-I've gone and liked the last three pages worth of people. I even liked myself.

http://www.amazon.com/author/robmay

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

OK

Caught up again

Please "like" me as I am trying to get to 1,000,003 which is my favorite prime number.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Caught up, once again, and having a great time reading all of your bios!

Here we are again:
Diane: http://amazon.com/author/winger
Charlie: http://amazon.com/author/charliewinger

(even though I'm not sure this has any effect on any of the magic Amazon numbers, it's fun to "meet" more of you)


----------



## ChrisRachael (May 21, 2012)

Okay, this is awesome. I'm really enjoying seeing everyone else's pages. (Ahem, and since I suck at writing my own bio, it's GREAT to have so many collected in one place for inspiration!)

I'll join in:

http://amazon.com/author/croseland


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Chrise, Denise, Eugene and Rob, you've all been liked.

http://www.amazon.com/Greg-Curtis/e/B004ZTK03E/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## kspringer (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's mine, thank you!!!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMO4GSQ


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

Liked all the new people, and almost up to 40...

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## JoFrances (Jul 22, 2012)

All caught up. Thanks to everyone who liked my page!

Here's mine, for the new posters: 
http://www.amazon.com/Jo-Frances/e/B008G9R6H2/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Jo


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, I'd love to join this party.  I've "liked" everyone from pages 20-23, and I'm curious if a certain number of Likes really does have some sort of benefit.

Anyway, since I write in a couple different genres, I have two author pages, and would appreciate as many Likes as I can get.

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks, all, I'll be back regularly to catch up.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Rob: It's important to like yourself.

Glutton: You're at 40

I like everyone. A nice way to start the day 

I'd like to be liked, too 
http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Reher/e/B008ZVKCUY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Fields (Dec 21, 2012)

What a great idea! ; 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQR9PRQ


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

All caught up again!

http://tinyurl.com/aosr77m

Thanks!


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello,
I'm liking and tagging on this thread. Got nothing else to do this holiday season. Hope to get all of you. Here's four of my adult novels. I also have several sci-fi out for kids. Thanks.

DROP OUT
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FX0K7U
DEGENERATES
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FFN5LY
FROSTPROOF
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083WSXL0
PULP
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008B7RNFY


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I just learned of this thread. Great idea! Thanks for starting it.

I jumped around and randomly "liked" 40 people. I promise to return regularly and "like" a whole bunch more.

Now here you go, here's my page. I'm at 7 "likes" - let's see if we can push it into the double digits 

http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356277971&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, until a couple of minutes ago I didn't even realise you _could_ like author pages. Awkward. Turns out I've got 3 likes - that's not bad right?

Anyway, any help would be lovely - http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Lawston/e/B007RCMTPS/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the likes 

I'm all caught up. Here's my page

http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## R R Vaz (Nov 12, 2012)

E.L. MacRae said:


> OK
> Caught up again
> Please "like" me as I am trying to get to 1,000,003 which is my favorite prime number.
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


xDDDD Let's help him out!

Rob, you're never too new to get some likes  Everybody started at 0.

Andrew. Epic t-shirt! Where can I get one? 

To those who add links to their books: this is author like-fest. Please check kindleboards for book-tag fest. you can get likes there 

I'm already at 40.

THANK YOU GUYS!!!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New year y'all!!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

R R Vaz said:


> Andrew. Epic t-shirt! Where can I get one?
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New year y'all!!


Not sure - it was a birthday present from my sister a couple of years ago... it is one of my favourites though 

And a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastic! Happy holidays everyone!!! 
http://www.amazon.com/Wynne-Channing/e/B0089M0QUU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm caught up again.

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356279567&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Carry Lada (Oct 30, 2012)

Please like:

http://amazon.com/author/carrylada

Thanks! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I liked everyone up to here. Here's my page again:

http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up again. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't think I'll ever catch up with the thread as long as it is now, but I'm beavering away 

Six likes from this thread, thanks guys! Would love to be a bit more visible on .com so it's really appreciated!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.  Merry Christmas to one and all!!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew! All caught up again! Merry Christmas all! 

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

OK

Caught up again

Like the Likes...than you.

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Chloe Kayne, Greg Curtis, Steven Recht, Juan Echenique, Stroker Chase, Evelyn Ink (ill-fated), Aris Whittier, Denise Templey, Rayna, E.L. Macrae, Chris Rachael, Kristina Springer, Jo Frances, Laura Fields, Jill Edmondson, Andrew Lawston, Wynne, caught up with you all.

Billy Wong, David Thayer, Andrew, etc. have already liked you.

My preference is that you "like" a book of mine or two, but if not, the author page is also below:

http://www.amazon.com/Fathers-Sons-War-Love-ebook/dp/B00AREGJ04/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMJQ8GO

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0059JG5LK

Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Richard-Crasta/e/B001ICH6H4/

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Wish I'd seen this thread in november. 10 pages of liking and my carpal tunnel is flaring up...


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, all! Merry Christmas! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-IIauthor-page/157289854329916?ref=hl


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Caught up 12 pages. Maybe I won't stay away so long next time.
Here's me: http://amzn.to/12uIHaJ
And my new book could use some love if anyone has a moment: http://amzn.to/WCqiVZ
Happy holidays!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Adding mine and clicking away on the likes. 

Merry Christmas (or whatever you celebrate, or don't) to you all!

Author Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/HS-StOurs/202481796554543


----------



## EC Richard (May 20, 2011)

Thanks so much in advance!
http://www.amazon.com/E.C.-Richard/e/B00AF6DTJI/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Tensejim (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is mine...oh, it is free right now too so feel free to download, leave a review and rating too...oh, and your first born child and all that hehe

http://www.amazon.com/Gifted-ebook/dp/B00AM3CK44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356499444&sr=8-1&keywords=jim+ellis


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

My author page: http://www.amazon.com/A.-Rosaria/e/B004S277N4/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356509470&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Kevin Muldoon (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Kevin-Muldoon/e/B00AS42PNI


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Just got 3 news ones...everyone else I already had 

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin" (Jun 21, 2012)

Me! Me! Me! Me!   EDIT: removed my link. I believe 35 is enough. I want the rest to come naturally.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have a new page on Facebook, if you are there, featuring all my books since the series is now complete:
https://www.facebook.com/AssasinChronicles
Likes are appreciated! I have liked some of the things here so far.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Caught Up on the last few pages - author pages only, though

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Pauline-Creeden/e/B006QEZXL0/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356544448&sr=1-2-ent

Thanks!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd love to enter the like-fest!

http://www.amazon.com/John-Pearson/e/B002BLZ06U/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's mine and I'll work the others

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up. Here are my author pages, one for each genre.

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks, and good luck to us all.


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

Here is my small author page: http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Edward-Ryan/e/B00APO376A/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356642206&sr=1-2-ent

I am going up to the other threads above me to like them. I'll do some now and more later as well.

Thanks 

*I done all the ones on this page, we go back and work on some others tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## kspringer (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm working backward if that's ok.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMO4GSQ


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, in the space of a couple of days, I've gone up to 17 likes on my author page at http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Lawston/e/B007RCMTPS/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1 - too soon to say if this does boost visibility / discoverability, but having only sold one copy of my book this month, I'll try anything!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

We could definitely use a boost. If there is anyone interested in epic fantasy, like away! Gonna take a minute to search this thread for things to like. Thanks! 

http://www.amazon.com/M.S.-Verish/e/B006ZD5E1Q/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356740656&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Got everyone from the past week.

Here's me... closing in on 30!

http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again, I've "liked" everyone so far.  Here are mine.

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Tensejim (Dec 21, 2012)

M.S. Verish said:


> We could definitely use a boost. If there is anyone interested in epic fantasy, like away! Gonna take a minute to search this thread for things to like. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/M.S.-Verish/e/B006ZD5E1Q/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1356740656&sr=1-2-ent


That is the STUFF!!


----------



## Dan Ionescu (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I've liked everyone from the last 5 pages. Working to like the rest.

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Dan-C.-Ionescu/e/B00AQCNQ62/ 
http://www.amazon.com/Ruth-L.-Harding/e/B00ASGVVS6/ 

Thank you


----------



## kindlefireeee (Dec 27, 2012)

Dan Ionescu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've liked everyone from the last 5 pages. Working to like the rest.
> 
> ...


Like them both!


----------



## Dan Ionescu (Dec 30, 2012)

kindlefireeee said:


> Like them both!


Thank you! Although something is strange because I have the same number of likes as before - 5 likes for first profile and 2 likes for the second. Maybe Amazon is odd sometimes.


----------



## kjblaine (Aug 30, 2012)

Caught up on the last few pages -

Please go like mine, too - http://www.amazon.com/K.J.-Blaine/e/B0097MDG62

<3
Thanks!


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Phew!

I just liked everyone's author page from the last ten pages back. I'll hit up the rest from page 1 onward tomorrow, and then keep up as the thread keeps going.

http://www.amazon.com/Anita-Dobs/e/B00980LNV8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Dan Ionescu (Dec 30, 2012)

Caught up with the last 2 links.

Dan
http://www.amazon.com/Dan-C.-Ionescu/e/B00AQCNQ62/


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Caught up on those since my last post

Thanks for the "Likes" on my author page  - http://www.amazon.com/Pauline-Creeden/e/B006QEZXL0


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Caught up! I've been "liking" all over the place, now here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

And big THANKS to those who jump in


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up again, and here are my author pages.

http://www.amazon.com/Dana-Hayes/e/B0054EAD54/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I hope everyone is enjoying the new year so far.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here. Happy New Year, everyone!

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

I have sifted through all 25 pages of the thread, reading bios and clicking likes. I feel as if I have performed some sort of initiation ritual...

Here is my Author Page. Drown me in a flood of likes!
http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Harris/e/B008MNRCDK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

An C.D.P. Harris _(you should be at three now, but it will soon add up)_ makes that I'm all caught up again. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> An C.D.P. Harris _(you should be at three now, but it will soon add up)_ makes that I'm all caught up again.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


I'm not worried about instant results, this was only my 3rd or 4th post in the writer's cafe. I actually enjoyed the feeling of ritual that it gave me, at least until page 5 where I started to feel like I was playing farmville... After that I payed more attention to bios, which is more interesting.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like fun to me.

Let me ask another favor as you 'like' me. I don't know where amazon got my tags but I did not write a regency romance novel. I'll try to get appropriate tags tagged for yours as I 'like' If you'll take the time to click or the 'civil war fiction', 'action/adventure', and 'family saga' tags for me.

my amazon page is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A7GPG4W

Thanks awfully. I'm off to your books.


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

I want in  Going to like as many here as I can

http://www.amazon.com/Fahid-Hussain/e/B00APSWAM8/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0

Edit: As I go along these author pages, I notice a lot of fellow canucks here


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

strath said:


> Sounds like fun to me.
> 
> Let me ask another favor as you 'like' me. I don't know where amazon got my tags but I did not write a regency romance novel. I'll try to get appropriate tags tagged for yours as I 'like' If you'll take the time to click or the 'civil war fiction', 'action/adventure', and 'family saga' tags for me.
> 
> ...


Strath, you put up your book page by accident. I went to your amazon page and liked you, but others might get confused.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, I'm C.D.P.

I'm new to all this.

Here's the author page (I hope): http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Malone/e/B00A7W3UYE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

I've been clicking book pages and 'liking' there. Hope I'm not doing it all wrong.


----------



## BenEBrewer (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds good!! Been going through the list!

Here's mine - http://www.amazon.com/Ben-E.-Brewer/e/B00AAFN6B0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

Thanks guys and gals!!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Strath, unsuitable tags sometimes happen when Amazon adds tags for what they consider related books, usually also-boughts, to your tagless book. I've also got a bunch of books with unsuitable tags such as Scottish romance (I see you've got that one, too) for a book set in France, etc... I downvoted the unsuitable tags and liked your author page as well as everybody else's who's new here.

Here's my page again, for anybody who's new: http://www.amazon.com/Cora-Buhlert/e/B005F04ZJW/


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Ben! I think I'm your first like.  Cheers!


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Cora

I appreciate your information. Tried it, but the thing said it failed and to try again. So, I will. But first I'm off to like your books and author page.


----------



## Dan Ionescu (Dec 30, 2012)

Caught up on those since my last post

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Dan-C.-Ionescu/e/B00AQCNQ62/ 
http://www.amazon.com/Ruth-L.-Harding/e/B00ASGVVS6/

Thank you


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great idea. Just liked everyone's from page 1 and I will get through the next 25 pages over the next few days (weeks? ). Mine is here - it currently has only 4 likes:
http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Kates/e/B0094X0XTW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Just finished off everyone from pages 1 - 14 (did 15 - 25 the other day). Now also up to date to here.

Thanks for liking back 

http://www.amazon.com/Anita-Dobs/e/B00980LNV8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I caught up on likes to here -

mine: http://www.amazon.com/Pauline-Creeden/e/B006QEZXL0


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

soesposito said:


> I heard from a very knowledgeable writer once your author page has 40 likes, Amazon gives it a boost in the algorithms. Whether it's true or not, I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> So, let's have a like-fest
> 
> ...


If that's the case I am only 9 away 

I'll start going through everyones.

Here is mine: http://www.amazon.com/Undisclosed-Book-1-ebook/dp/B009CYPHDU/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

I am now caught up.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Caught up with this page. Still working on pages 1 through 9.

Let me renew my request for my book tags. For all those who are just beginning, please take the time to click on the 'See all tags' button and tag those that appear. Amazon's original tags are not really appropriate for the book I wrote. As much as I like those authors and regency and regency romances, my book is action/adventure, civil war fiction, etc.

If you are having the same problem say so and I will certainly do the same for you.

I appreciate your efforts and I thank those that have tagged me so far. My author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Malone/e/B00A7W3UYE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

All caught up! I had a lot of new likes  If your link didn't land on your author page I didn't "like"...

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Dan Ionescu (Dec 30, 2012)

Caught up on those since my last post

Here are mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Dan-C.-Ionescu/e/B00AQCNQ62/ 
http://www.amazon.com/Ruth-L.-Harding/e/B00ASGVVS6/

Thank you


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

All caught up again 

Mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.

*C.P.D. Harris* - you don't have an author page yet. You need to set one up, and once that's done, we'll start "liking" the author page from there. Note: a "like" for an author page is NOT the same as a "like" for your book page. Can't hurt to have both, and this thread is specifically for author pages, so you can learn about them here and set one up. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000286411

*Strath* - there is a separate thread for book tags. You can go to that thread, and in your post, include the tags you want for your book. Rumor has it that Amazon is going to phase out the book tag feature, but until then, it can't hurt to add to them.

Okay, so here are MY author pages.
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks, one and all!


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Jena,

I have heard that too. I guess I'll have to nix that request.

Let's hope that if they're going to dump tags they'll do so and remove them from the page.

Thanks for visiting (and hopefully clicking 'like') on my page.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

strath said:


> Thanks Jena,
> 
> I have heard that too. I guess I'll have to nix that request.
> 
> ...


Yes, I liked your author page, and I even gave you some tags.  But you can still consider joining the tag-request party on the other thread. Can't hurt!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Caught up again.
> 
> *C.P.D. Harris* - you don't have an author page yet. You need to set one up, and once that's done, we'll start "liking" the author page from there. Note: a "like" for an author page is NOT the same as a "like" for your book page. Can't hurt to have both, and this thread is specifically for author pages, so you can learn about them here and set one up. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000286411
> 
> ...


I do, I should have linked it on my second post, as well as the first...  Amazon lists me as Christopher Harris and is really damned slow about changing it now that I've noticed. My page lists me as Chris, Christopher, and C.P.D. -- I need to get that fixed.

http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Harris/e/B008MNRCDK/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_nu_mm34qb4ADB014

Caught up on everyone else.


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

I caught up on a bunch more, above (will do a bunch of back pages tonight!)- Here is my page:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00APO376A

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author (Dec 10, 2012)

Joseph Edward Ryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I caught up on a bunch more, above (will do a bunch of back pages tonight!)- Here is my page:
> 
> ...


Done!


----------



## Filipa Fonseca Silva Author (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm at a lame 2, and one is from me

Can you please spare 3 seconds?

Tks in advance for your support.

Filipa


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Melissa-L.-Webb/e/B004HLVCBO

Now I'm off to like everyone else's.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Got everybody on the page that posted since my last post. Went back to where I left off yesterday. Now I'm maybe 75% caught up.

Wow, some of you are very prolific. I'll keep after it. My list of 'likes' at amazon is now 16 pages long. Do you think they're catching on?

Thanks again for all that are clicking me. 9 have liked my book and 10 have liked my author page.


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, caught up again. I did my bit for the "Like Fest" - clicked _like_ for both the author page and for several of your books.

Here's the link for my author page. I appreciate your support! Thanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

here we go

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-O/e/B00AOJML8G

and if you have a couple of minutes to spare, could you like my face bookpage too, I'm at 15 ... would love to reach 30 before the week end is out

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lady-O-Publishing/134791643342859

Thanks.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

now she has more than 100 ! Going back to like ;-)


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha Jill and Lady O


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Caught up again

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00A0A0SS4


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

here's my link: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMFQUO
in all the world, only two people have "liked" my author page (i think my mother voted twice). 
please like me!

happy new year!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm up to page 11, but the thread keeps getting longer. I _will_ get through them all. This'll teach me to arrive late at the party...


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha Glen.

I believe that if you'll highlight your page link in that upper little top left window of your author page's explorer window and do a copy/paste in the message window as you reply here you will create a live link and folks can click right over to your author page. If I'm wrong about this people will correct me soon enough.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Sam,

I gave up on the very early pages unless they had only a few likes. No matter what many of them said - they're not really catching up. Since I posted I only got a handfull of likes despite the tens and tens I added (until my hand hurt). Of course they may have been 'liking' honestly and just didn't like my page.

I did get you and all of those from pages 1-7 and from page 20 forward.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gthater said:


> here's my link: amazon.com/author/glennthater
> in all the world, only two people have "liked" my author page (i think my mother voted twice).
> please like me!
> 
> happy new year!


Well now there 4 of us who like you ... consider yourself lucky, I would not tell my mother what I write about ...
she has memory issues but that she would remember !
So we're equal, 4 each,
Happy new year to you too,

http://www.amazon.com/Lady-O/e/B00AOJML8G/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Caught up and liked all the new people. I'm already over 40 likes, but you could always like some of my super badass girl books... or if not, here is my author page http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

BTW I feel obligated to mention that Gothic Warrior and the Dark Man is free right now so you know what to do if interested...


----------



## M.A. Thomas (Dec 31, 2012)

yippee! Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Golden-Erotic-Tales/466377936758468

well, I misread and thought we were liking Facebook pages! oops.

Okay, never mind. Here is my author page: http://www.amazon.com/M.A.-Thomas/e/B009CHV8L2/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1357447156&sr=1-2-ent

apologies!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Note to Glenn:
Give us a clickable link. If you don't know how to paste, just start out with http://www etc.etc.etc


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha MA and glutton.

MA, I missed reading your bio on your author page. Are you going to write one?


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm all caught up again.

http://tinyurl.com/aosr77m

Thanks!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Filipa said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm at a lame 2, and one is from me
> 
> ...


Filipa - you need to post a link


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay. I got everybody on this thread who posted an Amazon author page and I'm all liked out.

Here's my link again - I'm currently up to 17 so still have a long way to go (if 40 truly is the magic number).

http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Kates/e/B0094X0XTW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1357476637&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

my link is now clickable
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMFQUO
thanks - i am now liked by 6 people! 
am off to like your pages now.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Finally! I have liked _every_ _single_ author page in this thread. I also liked a few books as well.

Now I'm off to take a nap.

http://www.amazon.com/Melissa-L.-Webb/e/B004HLVCBO


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again. Thanks, all. 

Okay, so here mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Orlando Winters (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's see here...

https://www.amazon.com/author/orlandowinters


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

gotcha Jena and Orlando -already clicked you ajalbrinck


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Caught up, lots of new people. Here's my link:
http://www.amazon.com/Kristine-McKinley/e/B0095670QW/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Got everyone new after my last post. It's so much easier to keep popping in here rather than having to trawl through 26 pages!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all caught up. There were 4 that were new to me.

I'm at 46! Here's my link http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Thanks!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Filipa Silva said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm at a lame 2, and one is from me
> 
> ...


Filipa you didn't add your link so I grabbed it for you 

http://www.amazon.com/Filipa-Fonseca-Silva/e/B008X2O526/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_2


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Just jumped in again and randomly liked 30 of you (in some cases I liked both the author page and the book(s)).

Very nice to see that some of you are now close to (or over) 100 likes for your author pages! Congrats!

Since I joined this thread, my likes have gone from 7 to now 30! Thanks to those who have clicked for me. I'll be back again in a couple of days to like some more of you.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

edmjill said:


> Since I joined this thread, my likes have gone from 7 to now 30!


Ya.. that kind of makes me sad because I clicked _every single person_ in the entire thread... and I only have 17 likes (and one of those is my own like). 

Anyway... Up to date with everyone since the last time I posted on this thread.

http://www.amazon.com/Anita-Dobs/e/B00980LNV8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Kara Ashley Dey (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi my book went live Dec 21. Was late to do my author page so '0' likes. Could use some <3
http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00ATA2RRA
-Kara


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Kara Ashley Dey said:


> Hi my book went live Dec 21. Was late to do my author page so '0' likes. Could use some <3
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00ATA2RRA
> -Kara


I just broke your cherry. I was gentle.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Kara Ashley Dey said:


> Hi my book went live Dec 21. Was late to do my author page so '0' likes. Could use some <3
> http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00ATA2RRA
> -Kara


You have 2 now. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm all caught up.

Here's mine again.

http://www.amazon.com/Christopher-Harris/e/B008MNRCDK/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_nu_mm34qb4ADB014


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

I've just revisited and liked another swarm of you! I've been stuck at 31 likes for a while now - let's see if I can get to 40 by Friday 

Thanks to all who are participating!

http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1358174538&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry - previous post was for books, not author. Here is the correct link:

http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm all caught up again, too. Still not clear what the benefit is of reaching a certain number of likes, but I'm game. 

Okay, so here mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I've staying current.  I know I'm so far back in this string that some of that late joiners have missed me.  It's fun reading the bios.  We are an interestiing mix of people, aren't we?  Here's mine again:
www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Gifts-of-the-Peramangk-ebook/dp/B009SX8QOC

http://www.amazon.com/The-Hambledown-Dream-ebook/dp/B0035FZLL0/

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a 'like' button on the page. I guess I'll have a lot of catching up to do 

http://www.amazon.com/Jan-Hurst-Nicholson/e/B002LNM4ZI/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1358193315&sr=1-2-ent

I've done one page up to now and it's been fun seeing the real faces behind the avatars, and learning about the authors whose postings I've been reading for the past couple of years


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew! All caught up again!

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Caught up with everyone I haven't Liked yet...

Mine again 
http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG


----------



## santiago (Dec 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/K.C.-Falls/e/B00AT0OJHQ

New here...have done three pages so far. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

As up to date as I can be.

Thanks to all those that have clicked and to all those that will. 

Here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/Steven-Malone/e/B00A7W3UYE/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

santiago said:


> http://www.amazon.com/K.C.-Falls/e/B00AT0OJHQ
> 
> New here...have done three pages so far. Any help much appreciated.


Done. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Liked everybody who's new... throw me back some likes on my author page or my books if you prefer.

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1358264114&sr=1-2-ent


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Caught up...

http://www.amazon.com/Anita-Dobs/e/B00980LNV8/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Mark-Butler/e/B008EX3XDQ/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

let's keep it rolling!


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha Anita and Mark.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris (Dec 30, 2012)

Got everyone, here's mine again

http://www.amazon.com/C.-P.-D.-Harris/e/B008MNRCDK/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to stop by in a while. Been visiting and liking dozens of author pages, with far to go before I'm through. You can visit and like mine at

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004QWA12A


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Mathew-Reuther/e/B006K8664U/

If y'all would be so kind?


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I've liked every author page on this thread - I was a late starter and it took me days. Some people in the first few pages were saying they had only one or two likes. When I went to like their pages, many had by then over 50 likes. But here's the thing - I've got 28 likes as I type this and I started off with 4. So 24 posters here have played the game. The others haven't. I'm going to find a corner in which to sulk...


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Sam Kates said:


> I've liked every author page on this thread - I was a late starter and it took me days. Some people in the first few pages were saying they had only one or two likes. When I went to like their pages, many had by then over 50 likes. But here's the thing - I've got 28 likes as I type this and I started off with 4. So 24 posters here have played the game. The others haven't. I'm going to find a corner in which to sulk...


I'm starting from page one . . . I'll get to you eventually.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Mathew Reuther said:


> I'm starting from page one . . . I'll get to you eventually.


You're an even later starter - you're excused...


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> I've liked every author page on this thread - I was a late starter and it took me days. Some people in the first few pages were saying they had only one or two likes. When I went to like their pages, many had by then over 50 likes. But here's the thing - I've got 28 likes as I type this and I started off with 4. So 24 posters here have played the game. The others haven't. I'm going to find a corner in which to sulk...


Well, you can use my corner because I liked your page long ago. I try to get everybody.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Rayna Corday said:


> Well, you can use my corner because I liked your page long ago. I try to get everybody.


Your corner will do. Thanks...


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

Starting over at the top to make sure I haven't missed anybody.


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> Okay. I got everybody on this thread who posted an Amazon author page and I'm all liked out.
> 
> Here's my link again - I'm currently up to 17 so still have a long way to go (if 40 truly is the magic number).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sam-Kates/e/B0094X0XTW/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1357476637&sr=1-2-ent


Finally found your link, Sam. Looks like you're getting closer to that magic 40.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.

Sheryl Fawcett, I love your author 'photo.' 

Sam Kates, I feel your pain. Sometimes people participate in this thread a couple of times & never come back, or for whatever reason don't catch up on previous pages. What the French say is: "c'est la vie." What I say is: "Eh." Things will even out eventually. 

For those who haven't already gotten to them, here are mine:
http://www.amazon.com/Jean-Louise/e/B006K4NTJO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1
http://www.amazon.com/J.-Y.-Harris/e/B007QZ49PY/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Thanks!


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm game. I'm going back to page one and moving forward.

Here's my author page. Thanks in advance everyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Craig-Allen/e/B008499JMO/


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sam Kates said:


> I've liked every author page on this thread - I was a late starter and it took me days. Some people in the first few pages were saying they had only one or two likes. When I went to like their pages, many had by then over 50 likes. But here's the thing - I've got 28 likes as I type this and I started off with 4. So 24 posters here have played the game. The others haven't. I'm going to find a corner in which to sulk...


  Maybe if you gave us your link again, we could check. Though I'm fairly certain I got you.

Up to date for now.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

Gonna hafta call it a night. That's an hour visiting and liking author pages. If I missed anyone, I'll get ya next time.

Thanks to everyone who liked back.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

It's okay, everyone. It was only a fake sulk (though, Rayna, now that I really look at your covers, I'd be delighted to spend some time in your corner  ). I've done it myself - joined in an ongoing thread and then forgotten all about it. I'll keep popping back here to catch up, but sooner or later I'll forget and someone can sulk about me ignoring them.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm on page 11. I've had to open up pages from the same authors about 6-8 times at some points. Otherwise I'd probably be done.

That's the problem with unregulated threads. Much harder to go through because opening the links to duplicate authors takes processing power, etc.

I'll probably do another 10 pages tomorrow and the rest in Sunday.


----------



## strath (Dec 31, 2012)

Gotcha Craig.

I'm on here somewhere - so I thank you now for when you get to me. And for everyone else coming along.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, strath. Yep, I got you right back.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone have an information as to whether this actually makes any difference?

ah hell, i'll start at page 1 anyway. 

http://amazon.com/author/elizabethcole


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahem.
It's accepted practice in these kind of threads to begin backwards and continue for five, six pages.
That way you get everybody who is still active in this thread.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Ahem.
> It's accepted practice in these kind of threads to begin backwards and continue for five, six pages.
> That way you get everybody who is still active in this thread.


And if you start from the beginning you're sure to hit everyone.

Including you 500 times.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathew Reuther said:


> And if you start from the beginning you're sure to hit everyone.
> 
> Including you 500 times.


Yep. That would be because I'm still active.

You also will like several people who never visit this thread anymore and wonder why you only got twenty likes back for your gazillion.

But, by all means, be my guest&#8230; 

ETA:

You could also start here


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Yep. That would be because I'm still active[.quote]
> 
> Meaning still posting the same link that wastes 10-15 seconds of time every page, sometimes twice a page. Yes.


This thread could be 10 pages long. It's 29 because of chatter, reposts, and people not comprehending what an author page is. It could be done in 15 minutes by every person, and swept with a simple ctrl-D bookmark macro, not an "I'm up to here . . . . and btw I still need clicks like I told you all 20 times already."

I lament the wasted time, not your desire to be adored.

EDIT:

(With as much time as you've been in here, you could be running a curated version that could be stickied . . .)


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

*New Thread! All Links In ONE Post:*

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139674.0.html

Much, much easier to click. Will be updated from here and any replies to that thread.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea. That new list is sooo much easier.


----------



## DWDavisRSL (Nov 3, 2012)

Mathew Reuther said:


> *New Thread! All Links In ONE Post:*
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,139674.0.html
> 
> Much, much easier to click. Will be updated from here and any replies to that thread.


This is an excellent idea. Thanks, Mathew.


----------



## JonDavis1 (Apr 11, 2012)

And Done.

Here's mine. 

http://www.amazon.com/Jon-Davis/e/B008ILFQNO/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread has slipped to page 4, so I'm posting to bump it up to the first page again.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all caught up. There were 6 that were new to me.

I'm at 57! Here's my link http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Thanks!


----------



## M.A. Thomas (Dec 31, 2012)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Maybe if you gave us your link again, we could check. Though I'm fairly certain I got you.
> 
> Up to date for now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


Liked ya.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> This thread has slipped to page 4, so I'm posting to bump it up to the first page again.


I can maybe shed some light on why it slipped to page 4.

This thread was doing just fine. People liked each other and new people jumped in regularly. Then a person, who hasn't the vaguest notion how these threads actually work, decided to just hijack and kill this thread and start a new one that _doesn't_ work. You might be able to find it on page 7 or so. It hasn't had any response for over three days, because his brilliant system doesn't work. A complete waste of time.

He also doesn't seem to understand why it is necessary to regularly check in and let people know you liked them (to keep the thread alive, and to show you still _are_ liking. Neither does he understand why you should always repeat your own author's page (so people don't have to look for it).

But I'm game to continue this one.

*For new arrivals:* Most of these kind of threads suggest you like the _active users_ of just the four to six last pages. You'll soon recognize them, and it will be easy to distinguish them from who is new. No need to go back to page 1. Most of those people have bowed out of this thread and _aren't_ active anymore, i.e. they aren't liking anymore. if you check in every few days, this should only take _minutes_. First like the new ones, then let them know you did so. Add the link to your own author's page. This will not only keep your status "active," it will also bump the thread back to page 1, where new people might see it and maybe they will jump in.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

@ Aris: had you already
@ M.A. Thomas: Thanks - had you already.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> This thread was doing just fine. People liked each other and new people jumped in regularly. Then a person, who hasn't the vaguest notion how these threads actually work, decided to just hijack and kill this thread and start a new one that _doesn't_ work. You might be able to find it on page 7 or so. It hasn't had any response for over three days, because his brilliant system doesn't work. A complete waste of time.


And yet the consolidated thread is full of people thanking me for making a process that takes hours and hours much, much easier. Sorry that offends you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathew Reuther said:


> And yet the consolidated thread is full of people thanking me for making a process that takes hours and hours much, much easier. Sorry that offends you.


This doesn't offend me (you really should stop trying to speak in my place). I lament the waste of time. 

Your system doesn't work. I've participated in half a dozen of these threads and this is the most efficient and least time consuming way.
Your system is much easier because people just leave their link (not for the last three days though) and then&#8230; wait until _others_ like _them_.
Unless you "curate" this thread about thrice a day, it will keep sinking.
This system had made my like go up from around 30 to more than 120 in a few weeks.
But I understand your need to be thanked.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> This doesn't offend me (you really should stop trying to speak in my place). I lament the waste of time


Oh, see, I make the assumption that when people cry about people killing threads (no, there's been more activity in this thread since I made the post than at other times in it's history and nobody declared it dead then) one must be butthurt.

Perhaps because one was told that they could put their time to better use if they make an actual resource out of the information which has been shared, and one's snarky "just go down the userlist" remarks only had the effect of making me produce something that *no matter when you join* takes minutes. One post, all done, or 29 pages, all done?

I am sorry that my efficiency annoys you. This thread is completely alive. You are a whiner.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathew Reuther said:


> Oh, see, I make the assumption that when people cry about people killing threads (no, there's been more activity in this thread since I made the post than at other times in it's history and nobody declared it dead then) one must be butthurt.
> 
> Perhaps because one was told that they could put their time to better use if they make an actual resource out of the information which has been shared, and one's snarky "just go down the userlist" remarks only had the effect of making me produce something that *no matter when you join* takes minutes. One post, all done, or 29 pages, all done?
> 
> I am sorry that my efficiency annoys you. This thread is completely alive. You are a whiner.


You haven't looked at similar threads who operate on this system and compared them to those who operate on your system. Yours fails, for obvious reasons, in the not so very long run.

This one has been going on for ages: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg2044976/topicseen.html#new

This one is doing fine as well: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,78571.0.html

But anyway, why not let us whiners just get on with our inefficient thread and you go curate yours? 

ETA:



> One post, all done, or 29 pages, all done?


No. One post of eventually more than hundred people (most of whom never will like the new arrivals back) versus the new people *since your previous post*. Since you'll soon know the regulars, this takes _minutes_.



> *no matter when you join*


Who joins a thread that languishes on page 8? You'll have to artificially "curate-bump" it at least a few times a day. This system is self-curating and self-bumping.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> This doesn't offend me (you really should stop trying to speak in my place). I lament the waste of time.
> 
> Your system doesn't work. I've participated in half a dozen of these threads and this is the most efficient and least time consuming way.
> Your system is much easier because people just leave their link (not for the last three days though) and then&#8230; wait until _others_ like _them_.
> ...


Andrew, there have been no new posts at all in this thread, or in that one, what precisely would you like me to curate? You do understand the definition of the word curate, don't you? It is not a synonym for bump. It means taking supplied information, and placing it in a usable format. No information means no curation.

I've referred people to this thread in my thread. In the first post. I have not said "don't post over in that thread" I have said "I will make information from both available in this master list"

This "liking" business has ALWAYS been honor system. Someone can come into this thread, leave a link, and never click on anyone. That's not something new with having a single list. The difference is that people can actually hit everyone who has requested it.

There's a place for both posts. There's no need for you to get all grumpy because I took the time to actually help people, instead of continuing to suffer with the continued inefficiency present in these pages.

And as for your "I got 130 likes in weeks" You've been active since November. That's two and a half months. In two days I got 30 likes. There hasn't been a period of that much sustained activity in this thread since the beginning.

My suggestion is to keep going as you have been going. The thread isn't dead. It's just got a better way for people who really want to efficiently engage in the process to do so. I tested it on my wife's Amazon account and it took me less than a half an hour to like EVERYONE.

Try to get through all 29 pages here in that kind of time.

And no, sorry, I don't believe that you are special because you are "active" . . . I can bump a post ten times a day. Doesn't make me more worthy of attention than someone who is actually busy writing.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Yours fails, for obvious reasons, in the not so very long run.


Neither like thread has received new information, they fail equally.

Perhaps you feel that waiting as much as ten hours (I sleep) for a piece of information to move from this thread to that one is a failure. I personally see it as a biological necessity.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

You know what I am actually curious about? Do you see it as a competition to get more likes than other authors, Andrew? Are you hoping that by "staying active" it will earn you more likes in the long run?

Because without my thread, and the fact that you suggest (as is typical for unregulated threads) working back x pages and taking action, you would.

I just don't see anything as competition. If you are a good writer and your stories are interesting, you will do well.

Maybe I'm not bloodthirsty enough. But I don't think we need to compete for something as silly as a "like" on an Amazon author page. YMMV.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathew Reuther said:


> Andrew, there have been no new posts at all in this thread, or in that one, what precisely would you like me to curate? You do understand the definition of the word curate, don't you? It is not a synonym for bump. It means taking supplied information, and placing it in a usable format. No information means no curation.
> 
> I've referred people to this thread in my thread. In the first post. I have not said "don't post over in that thread" I have said "I will make information from both available in this master list"
> 
> ...


This thread sunk to page 4 and revived. It sunk back to page 3 and revived. This while your thread had sunk to page 8.

Your reasoning is plausible, and that's why people followed you and stopped posting in this thread. They needn't do anything anymore. They were on "the list."



> Try to get through all 29 pages here in that kind of time.


Please read my "For new arrivals" in a previous post. You never have to go through 29 of more posts. Just the few between the most recent post and your own last post. Depending on how often you check in, this takes minutes. New people don't have to like people who have long forgotten, or are no longer interested in this thread, and who _won't_ like them back.

I agree there is a place for both threads. So let's agree to disagree about all the rest, and stop this.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Who joins a thread that languishes on page 8? You'll have to artificially "curate-bump" it at least a few times a day. This system is self-curating and self-bumping.


The post is updated with information when this one is, Andrew. It bumps when this one actually does something new. It stays up-to-date.

If people want to use this thread, nothing stops them. As I said, I link back to this thread (twice) from the other one.

As soon as someone new shows up they'll get a listing, and an update notification which will send the thread up.

The synergy is this: this thread can be bumped to death by anyone. As soon as actual new information arrives, the other one is updated. If the people bumping this thread were to mention the other one, it would make it so that everyone could have an easier time.

But again, I wonder if you're seeing this as a competition. *shrug*


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathew Reuther said:


> You know what I am actually curious about? Do you see it as a competition to get more likes than other authors, Andrew? Are you hoping that by "staying active" it will earn you more likes in the long run?
> 
> Because without my thread, and the fact that you suggest (as is typical for unregulated threads) working back x pages and taking action, you would.
> 
> ...


*sigh*

Since you keep insisting&#8230;

Not at all. I doubt it is of any use at all, but it is kind of fun. And I like seeing regulars and complimenting them on a new cover in their sig, and generally pretending this is a friendly, social site.

For my part I wonder why you are so abrasive. And do you need the thanks so much? Why do you need to infer the worst motivations in the actions of other people? Does it make you feel superior or something? Was it necessary for your ego to believe that I "have a need to be adored?"

You will keep whining, so I'm bowing out of this "conversation."


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Between replies 679 and 680 were six days. (Jan 8 - Jan 14) There may have been other gaps in the replies here, I just verified the one which was longer than this past gap for effect.

This thread by definition is slower than the books thread (old authors write new books, they do not make new pen names as often) . . . I wouldn't stress on it if I were you. Just keep bumping as you have been. I'll join you if you'd like. 

As for your last reply?

I don't need the thanks. They just happen.

YOU showed up, bumped with "OMG MATHEW IS USELESS" and expected me to NOT say something? Seriously? And you call ME abrasive? LOL. Hey Pot! How's it hanging?

I have email notifications turned on so I can add names. I was GOING to see your snark. If you didn't want any in return, you probably should have . . . uh, NOT been a jerk?

So as a reply, I pointed out that people appreciated it. Not a shock since I did it to make people's lives easier. A "thank you" is the normal response when someone does something for you that they did not have to.

Accusations of thread murder are not.

So, essentially, you overreacted. Like I said, just keep bumping this as you have been. I'll add things to the other list as they arrive in my mailbox. (Again, sometimes I sleep.)


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,

I done the pages above - here is mine  : http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B00APO376A

Thanks heaps, I will go back to do some of the others on the older pages,

Joe


----------



## Rayna Corday (Dec 4, 2012)

"Gentlemen, _please_ rest your sphincters." 

Anyway, I'm caught up again.

http://www.amazon.com/Rayna-Corday/e/B009JAN2LG


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Over 40 already but hey... liked the few new people since last time. Look at my pretty books of girls who can withstand impalements and dozens of punches to the face too...  http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Wong/e/B00A6WY5YE


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Checked/ liked everybody since my previous post.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Joseph Edward Ryan, Craig Allen, liked you. Going on to others.
Kara, Christopher, delighted to be the 40th/41st to like you respectively.

Glenn Thater, Lady O, liked you too.
Glenn you seemed to have jumped from 2 to 60 rather fast!

If a few could like my Benny Profane page (comedy/silly books), would be nice:

http://www.amazon.com/Benny-Profane/e/B0085W7ZGM/

thanks!,


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up to here.

Here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/Alex-Albrinck/e/B009FAOKKM/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Already liked you, Alex 

Hey, those new to the list, save us a couple of clicks and put "new" by your link or "last posted December" or something like that. 
I keep wanting to relike people I already like. 

http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Reher/e/B008ZVKCUY


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I am trying hard to stay up to date.  Here's mine again for all you late-comers!
www.amazon.com/-/e/B009YOFMW4


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Finnnnalllly caught up, lesson to self: don't leave this thread for so long again.

Here's me again. ^_^


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Rin said:


> Finnnnalllly caught up, lesson to self: don't leave this thread for so long again.
> 
> Here's me again. ^_^


It's worth mentioning that the authors in this thread are linked to the curated thread, meaning you can click through there to make life easier on yourself, while still keeping this one bumped.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=139674.0


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

The curated thread has been updated with.

Joseph Pignataro http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Pignataro/e/B007GLZR6I


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Crazy question, but is this effective? Or could it possibly hurt rather than help? I thought I read something a while back that having random people like you on Amazon can actually hurt you because it messes up the algorithm and won't be referring people who really could like what you write. In other words, if a YA paranormal author here likes your Science Thriller, you may find other YA readers sent your way instead of Science Thriller readers.

Or not...I forget where I read this, but it made me wonder...


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

PamelaKelley said:


> Crazy question, but is this effective? Or could it possibly hurt rather than help? I thought I read something a while back that having random people like you on Amazon can actually hurt you because it messes up the algorithm and won't be referring people who really could like what you write. In other words, if a YA paranormal author here likes your Science Thriller, you may find other YA readers sent your way instead of Science Thriller readers.
> 
> Or not...I forget where I read this, but it made me wonder...


Jury is out.

There's no real consensus, so people are doing as they personally see fit.

To the best of my knowledge my recommendations (the ones Amazon emails me) have to do with #1 (BY FAR) the product pages I have looked at and #2 the things I have purchased. I have yet to get a suggested romance novel, despite liking romance authors.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

All caught up. Here's mine again:

http://www.amazon.com/Nicholas-Andrews/e/B005M017PU


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Here is mine...

http://amazon.com/author/alanpetersen

I'm off to like some pages!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Got you, Alan. Had the others.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Ashling/e/B004ATYJQI


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm all caught up. Only had 1 new one.

Here's my link http://www.amazon.com/Aris-Whittier/e/B001JPCMLU/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1?tag=vglnk-c1533-20

Thanks!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Andrew-Biss/e/B004RZJBT0/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## edmjill (Dec 19, 2012)

Okey-dokey. I'm all caught up now. Here is my link: http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Edmondson/e/B006Y0YWUO/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1 ANd thanks in advance to those who "like".


----------

